# New Member's Photos.



## Shaggy

I had to unsticky the last post. It just became more of normal posts, chit chat. So I'm starting a new one.

*Rules :*

Please post your photo here. Posts can be made but only ones that correspond to the member's photo topic, please.

So post away, if you posted your pic in the older thread, please repost it here.

Thanks!

P.S. I will upload mine soon..


----------



## guppyart

here is me again.









me with my basketball.


----------



## Beerleader

This is a pic from my last bday I'm in the black shirt 2nd to the left. My better half is on my left(Rick)


----------



## Orbital

Here I am, old picture. Will try to get a newer one up eventually.


----------



## blor

here's me from about 3-4 months ago...my hair is longer now.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool, everybody! Thanks for reposting your photos! I know it may be annoying...
My photo:


----------



## mrmoby




----------



## Lexus

Beerleader you do not look 31 at all! 

Here is me! 
http://photos.yahoo.com/kklexus_23


----------



## h_sheltie

Here's a new one of me. I got a big haircut.


----------



## Beerleader

Lexus said:


> Beerleader you do not look 31 at all!
> 
> Wow thank you although I feel I do hehe
> 
> And you are a beautiful girl! You look almost identical to one of my best friends, its amazing the resemblance. She's older but when we were kids she looked just like you, I'll see if I can find a pic of when she was your age. And love the prom dress! Beautiful gown!


----------



## mlefev

Ok here are a couple of me. the right side is me messing with my webcam in wayyyy too much light. The left side is my highschool senior photo...granted it was 7 years ago now, but honestly since people still believe I'm a teenager (yes one guy believed me when I said I was 12 last week), I guess it doesn't matter much!


----------



## Jonno

Here's me......










I got longer hair now!


----------



## euRasian32

A couple of weeks after I shaved my head, looking like a smacked ass.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Me and my boys at Party cove, Lake of the Ozarks in the middle of Missouri. This was Memorial day last year. We rented a 56' house boat. It was GRRRRREAT!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Looking good everyyyyonee


----------



## sonofbreeder

i got a new pic thats not so offensive so can someone delete the other pic


----------



## AshleytheGreat

sonofbreeder said:


> i got a new pic thats not so offensive so can someone delete the other pic


I dont undertand Y you would even post that 1st pic. I mean you knew it was inappropriate...r u trying to prove something.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well I PMed him and asked if he had other pic... so he searched for other pics.


----------



## sonofbreeder

i posted the 1st pic because it was the only pic i had on hand and i didn't think i was getting any others for awhile and at first i thought it would be ok if i covered it up but i thought about it after and i was like i gotta find another pic because that was inappropriate so i found one but i do apologize for posting it in the 1st place


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

K that's ok... at least you had the black paste over that finger... it's good that you've changed another picture...
Better end this here for other members post up their photos 

Like me ha! This was taken by my Webcam (I was in supreme sleepiness lol)


----------



## Beerleader

Shhh guys this is a picture thread remember  its turning chatty again hehe


----------



## fish_doc

Here is the old one I had up. Ill try to find another one to add later. Much later LOL


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

the one is my boyfriend and i at prom in april of 2004 and the other is my tattoo. a celtic knot that i designed

the tattoo is a bad pic though. dont know what happened to the color and clarity. i also am turned away from the camera a bit since i was taking the pic myself and it is on the small of my back right above my butt and so it is a weird angle.


----------



## Mobydock

Heeeeeerrrre's Jimi

EDIT: PS, the black spot on my chin is a stud, it's acually silver.


----------



## Orbital

Some recent pics as of today, I took them myself so they kinda suck.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

wow that is a close up of your eye. cool


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Orbital...did you get contacts? lol


----------



## Orbital

AshleytheGreat said:


> Orbital...did you get contacts? lol


No I could never get used to them. Just took them off so I could avoid the reflection/glare. I want to eventually get lazer surgery so I can throw them away.


----------



## 2complicated

hey max where are you from?


----------



## fishfreaks

Baby_Baby said:


> Max is from Vietnam =)


Temporarily living in Michigan's salad bowl :wink:


----------



## Georgia Peach

This is not the best photo but its the only recent one I have.. Its my daughter and I at a wedding this past July.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> woops, goin off topic!!!!


Thanks Baby... 
Know what, the surrounding here is so wonderful! I have gone for a biking tour around this subdivision and whooos!


----------



## hogan7

damn if moby put a pick up i guess i have 2. This is the newest one i got, outside the Shedd in Chicago im the guy


----------



## sonofbreeder

i've got a newer pic of me no fingers or nothing for once lol i got my hair down in this 1 to, my moms still on me to cut it


----------



## osteoporoosi

Here's a couple new ones of me, I'm the one with four eyes


----------



## fish_doc

Welcome back osteoporoosi. Where you been hiding?


----------



## fishfreaks

She's been traveling and studying :-D


----------



## osteoporoosi

Jackpot Fishfreaks 
Had a hectic summer, it's not often warm in here so I had to spend the whole summer outdoors...


----------



## Beerleader

Wow there are some good pics of ppl. 

Love the tattoo LWstinkinsweet

And love the glasses Osteo  I just bought some new specs so I can stop wearing my contacts when my eyes are killing me hehe. They are somewhat like yours although yours are cuter I think


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

thanks, i love celtic knotwork. and tattoos...i cannot manage to get any of my other pictures small enough to fit here. so i can't post more. so sorry for just chatting, would post if i could


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh Dave... you started the off-topic stuff...
lol sorry but try to keep on track


----------



## Lydia

Yeah fish_doc! Straighten up before we ban you!! Oh wait....a member can't ban a moderator. Oops. LOL


----------



## Fishfirst

Me and the boys... I'm the one holding the bottle up front  yeah we all were a bit trashed that night. The one on the left is Stubby, middle is Johnson, right is D!ckie, they are my three best friends.


----------



## Lydia

...........................


----------



## Georgia Peach

user name said:


> hookedonfishing.proboards61.com
> join this site and join in the fun plz give me your ideas to put on it!!!
> DONT DO WWW.



ugggghhh.. spammers :chair:


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR ICON!!!!! THAT IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE MY LV TOO!!!!



Oh thanks!! and yeah ME TOO! hehe


----------



## fishboy

Posted a new one, it's around page 30 I think


----------



## fishboy

the mirror split the cam's image, i was in a metal mood that day(like most days), music is blasting in the backround. i also look like a mess(like most days)


----------



## Reefneck

*Drumroll Please.......*

And now, A Pic of the old guy!  And my beautiful wife. My hair is actually in a Ponytail and 1/4 way down my back. :lol:


----------



## Cichlid Man

Have a good Christmas?LOL


----------



## AshleytheGreat

LOL Cichlid Man


----------



## Reefneck

Cichlid Man said:


> Have a good Christmas?LOL


What you talkin bout?? I'm already ready for this Coming Christmas! :| :wink:


----------



## fish_doc

Welcome and nice pictures. Thanks for posting so we can put a face to your name when you post.


----------



## Cichlid Man

LakeMalawiXpert said:


> What you talkin bout?? I'm already ready for this Coming Christmas! :| :wink:


LOL, there's an Xmas tree in the background.


----------



## malawi4me2

Well, I guess it's about time I get up a pic or two of me. These were taken Thanksgiving day... The guy in the second is my boyfriend, Jonathan.


----------



## Meeocky

An old pic...









Grace (gf) and I tailgating at the LSU game the day after thanksgiving GEAUX TIGERS!!!








I think I packed a layer of fat for the winter haha

and me and my bestest buddy Sage..








He's a Tiger fan too!!


----------



## guppyart

cute pics malawi4me2 you look really pretty I hope you enjoyed your thanksgiving.
your dog is awsome Meeockyhe that is the coolest dog sweater I have ever seen


----------



## Meeocky

guppyart said:


> your dog is awsome Meeockyhe that is the coolest dog sweater I have ever seen


Thanks! He's really for my girlfriend, but I think I pay child support on him or something. :lol: He is my buddy. I swear he's like one of the guys. When I'm in the recliner watching football, he's sitting on my lap and he tries to sip the beer in my hand. hahaha



Baby_Baby said:


> meeocky........LSU ROCKS!!! I WORE AN LSU SHIRT ON COLLEGE FOTTBAL SHIRT DAY AT OUR SCHOOL...sadly I was the only person wearing one, but it was better than all the OU and OSU ones =)


You're my new best friend! haha
You wore a LSU shirt in front a bunch of OU fans? haha Some friends and I went to a Hooters in Mississippi one night for a guys night out and this guy from Oklahoma saw my friend's LSU shirt and my LSU hat and he had to come up to our table and start talking trash. This happened right after we won or "shared" the National Championship in '03 It was halarious. We went back and fourth and they guy ended up buying us a pitcher of beer and got drunk with us. good times.


----------



## Osiris

Darn she's taken! hehe kiddin, i am pretty sure my 4 or 5 year anniversery is coming up on thursday, i hope it is anyway i already pre-ordered the delivery of flowers.


Great pics guys! I like this thread


----------



## fishfreaks

MalawianPro said:


> Darn she's taken! hehe kiddin, i am pretty sure my 4 or 5 year anniversery is coming up on thursday, i hope it is anyway i already pre-ordered the delivery of flowers.
> 
> 
> Great pics guys! I like this thread


I think you should post one MP :lol: :shock:


----------



## Reefneck

Cichlid Man said:


> LOL, there's an Xmas tree in the background.


Yea, Just meant that the tree is THIS years tree already! ;-)


----------



## malawi4me2

Thanks for the nice comments, y'all!


----------



## Georgia Peach

fishfreaks said:


> I think you should post one MP :lol: :shock:


YEAH! me too! ;-)


----------



## osteoporoosi

Great pics, lovely dog Meeocky!
Here's one fresh one of me


----------



## Georgia Peach

great pic Osteo! hehehe looks like you were having a great time!


----------



## Lydia

Georgia Peach said:


> YEAH! me too! ;-)


Me three! 

actually you probably don't want to post one because then you would have a lot of girls hitting on you right, mpro?  jk


----------



## Meeocky

Ageed! 

Another pic of me and Sage playing tug-o-war...


----------



## malawi4me2

Yeah, Marty! When are you posting pics, so I can finally put a face with all the awesome fish pics! LOL


----------



## Lydia

Lmao nice pic meeocky.


----------



## Osiris

malawi4me2 said:


> Yeah, Marty! When are you posting pics, so I can finally put a face with all the awesome fish pics! LOL


 
LOL, alright alright i will have to dig up a pic soon for ya'll.

Hey Leah, Good luck on the photo contest on CF, beautiful lithobates, but all in all, bring it on! hehe take a look at the contestants


----------



## micstarz

i know this is an old post, but here it is:











The light behind my neck is coming from a 10gal tank.


----------



## Chazwick

here's a link to ME:
http://spaces.msn.com/members/Reser... work!!!)/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c02_owner=1&_c=
How i hate it.. lol


----------



## Guest

"Page Not Found"


----------



## Chazwick

http://spaces.msn.com/members/Reservoir-
(then b****)
/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c02_owner=1&_c=

sorry cause it had a swear word it wouldn't allow it, try the above tactic.


----------



## Chazwick

kk, i'm gonna make our lives easier: here: lol
http://img348.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me0fn.jpg


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Is it spaces.msn.com/members/reservoir_b**** ? Doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## wildtiger

Chazwick said:


> kk, i'm gonna make our lives easier: here: lol
> http://img348.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me0fn.jpg


This one works just fine.


----------



## fishboy

micstarz, I'm impressed, they way you talk and your knowledge of fish led me to believe that you were not in fact 11, if not for that picture and your profile information, I would have thought you to be around 2 to 3 years older. Though this fact of your age doesn't make me think less of you though, quite the opposite, it's great that you know this much already.


----------



## fishboy

I took these off and posted a new one further down the line


----------



## leveldrummer

haha i just noticed this thread, sure is weird seeing some of you, and since someone brought up tattoos. here i am, and just a few of my favorite tattoos.








































i covered my nipple so no one would get offended, and thats one of my new car that i soooooooooooo love.


----------



## Lydia

Nice car and nice eyes. What kind of car is that?


----------



## Chazwick

Wow, leveldrummer i am liking your style !!! 
I'm getting a tatoo of a ying yang on my ankle soon... but i wan't some others - but my parents won't let me get anything "too noticeable" because of SCHOOL  lol

Love the ear stud as well !!!


----------



## leveldrummer

thanks everyone, haha the car is a 04 jetta (turbo, yaaay) the "ear stud" is usually refered to as a "plug" (not trying to be mean, just for future reference) and if anyone in atlanta area wants super cool tattoos like mine, i have a friend that owns a shop. skinwerks.com will get you there, its in carolton, but worth the drive.


----------



## micstarz

how flattering fishboy thx for the compliments 

lvldrummer I love your elbow tattoo, neat!


----------



## Chazwick

> the "ear stud" is usually refered to as a "plug"


oooooh. I knew it had a name, thanks  Alot of people i chill with have them, and i think they are so cool ^_^


----------



## leveldrummer

micstarz said:


> how flattering fishboy thx for the compliments
> 
> lvldrummer I love your elbow tattoo, neat!


thanks but sadly i dont recommend them, or the ribs, lets just say those two spots were "mildly painful"


----------



## Chazwick

Leveldrummer how about your ankle? and bottom of your back, that's where i'm getting mine, hopefully next year


----------



## wildtiger

This is off topic, but relates to the tatoos.

Tatoos are a mind over matter thing as well as your threshold for pain. I have one on my ankle and I have to say it hurts right at first but then you just kinda go numb. I think the most important thing about getting a tatoo is the after care, no picking at it and keeping it clean and doctor'd is the best thing to ensure that your tatoo will last for many years to come as well as keeping it out of the sun will ensure the colors won't fade.


----------



## leveldrummer

elbow is very hard to get a tattoo on, most places are just "mind over matter" like wild tiger said, the most painful spots are on bone, ( sternum, elbow, shoulder blades, etc.) and on very soft fatty skin, (inside of arm, wrists, stomach etc.) not to be mean, but someone should start a tattoo thread to continue this, other wise... lets see some more pictures of all of us!! cmon guys... dont let all these hot ladies show us how its done. everyone post pics of yourself.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I agree with leveldrummer this would be a very interesting thread to talk about. I personally am not a fan of tattoos. I prefer surface piercings and I think that would be awesome to get body suspended.


Nice tattoos tho lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat

My helmet is sweeeeet!









Me eating rope?








Me and my cousin


----------



## leveldrummer

ummmm whats with the helmet??


----------



## AshleytheGreat

My friend gave it to me for free for snowboarding so I thought I'd try it out


----------



## leveldrummer

haha lol chipmunks huh? well i was just asking because it made you look kinda um.. "special" just making sure you werent protecting the soft spot on your head. = )


----------



## micstarz

lol funny pic ashz

can i call u ashz?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Is that a school pic? Haha those are always fun


----------



## micstarz

aww those are never fun! the flash is turned on so high! And the school photographer picks his nose to make people smile but they manage to pull a face in the photo instead!


----------



## micstarz

lol stop spamming this thread lol but that is seriously funny LMAO


----------



## fishboy

micstarz said:


> aww those are never fun! the flash is turned on so high! And the school photographer picks his nose to make people smile but they manage to pull a face in the photo instead!


My brother knew a kid who wore a eyepatch to picture day and said it was medical and it made it into the year book


----------



## micstarz

LOL fishboy thats funny


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice tats leveldrummer, which was your first? And while we're on the subject of your plug, what gauge is it? It's hard to tell from the angle of the pic. I chimed in late on this one so dont freak! :-D


----------



## leveldrummer

haha its cool, but we have a tattoo piercing thread now, so ask again there to aviod a highjacking.


----------



## lochness

me and jimmy

*************

lol it's been fun reading the posts - esp leveldrummer's and fishboy's

and omg drummer -- on the ELBOW?? O U C H lol

posted 2 of my 3 tats on the proper thread


----------



## kristian18f

*Pics*

Wow, this is a thread I've never seen before. Of course, Guess I've never visited the water hole either. Nice getting to see some of the faces I talk with every day.

The first one is of me at graduation, the lady behind me was hired to be my faerie godmother and sing Mr Sandman to me. LOL.... My grandmother's doing.

The other two are just Sr. pics :withstup:


----------



## AshleytheGreat

This would be me and my moms miniature horseeyyy.











Yay! We Loev lveo LOVE the Michigan sweater


----------



## micstarz

Baby_Baby said:


> spamming???


lol that was before inspector__dav's idiotic post was removed..


----------



## sonofbreeder

hey i got a new pic








and a new girlfriend lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat

What ever happened to you getting married to the ex? :O


----------



## sonofbreeder

turns out she was cheating on me since aug.


----------



## leveldrummer

sonofbreeder said:


> turns out she was cheating on me since aug.


good times, consider yourself lucky that she did, because you dont want her.


----------



## guppyart

well here is me with my team we took this pic after we won are first tournament of the season and we got the 3 cent trophy :\ I am number 1 in the back.
and my favorite coach ever the guy in the blue shirt his shooting average is insanely high he has taught me all I know really.


----------



## Chazwick

lochness said:


> me and jimmy
> 
> *************
> 
> lol it's been fun reading the posts - esp leveldrummer's and fishboy's
> 
> and omg drummer -- on the ELBOW?? O U C H lol
> 
> posted 2 of my 3 tats on the proper thread


If you don't mind me saying so... You both KICK ASS!!!!


----------



## Chazwick

Here are some very recent ones of me, taken on webcam, because some friends needed some pictures of me:








Yeah...I don't smile. lol








So pose-y =O








Me (right...obviously) and my smexy bessie mate - Kat  hehe.


----------



## Reefneck

Very Very nice Baby! You are a very attractive young lady!

That's coming from me as a father and not in the other way. 

I'll bet your parents are very proud to have such a lovely young lady.

Keri


----------



## dwool36

This is me holding my grandson with my daughter looking on.


----------



## leveldrummer

nice pic, nice to put a face with the name... your daughter looks a little young to have a baby.


----------



## dwool36

LMAO...that is my youngest daughter. "Mom" is 20.


----------



## leveldrummer

oh thank god. lol


----------



## fishboy

Baby_Baby, looking good


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Ok new pic as off FRIDAY!


----------



## goodie

O.K. I found the most flattering picture of myself......

And yes ladies, I am taken. lol


----------



## sonofbreeder

this is me as of 2 weeks ago. sorry i ain't been around lately i've been with my gramma at the hospital


----------



## rbcxpeter

here I am








sorry it's so small


----------



## kath

ok ok shaggy talked me into it LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

kath said:


> ok ok shaggy talked me into it LOL
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/b313/katheria/?action=view&current=6147.jpg


Shaggy talked you into it and he never posted a pic!:???:


----------



## little

*my life....*

why i need fish.....


----------



## Georgia Peach

LIttle, those pics are precious!


----------



## fishfreaks

That is one handsome boy!! I love his eyes


----------



## little

Thank you, I like him, But boy he will get me for posting them when he is older, but i cant help myself sometimes....


----------



## CyberSpike

I'm relatively new here so most of you probably don't have a clue who I am, lol. I spend most of the time in the chatroom since I've had to much homework to really browse the forum. Anyways i figured i'd just get this overwith. :fun:


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Wow, nice bedspread jkkkk


----------



## CyberSpike

Thats the g/f's spare room. lol.


----------



## genetics

I thought I might put in my pic. lol
So yeah, this is prob the best pic I got. It's me in the lab doing my work.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

IN the lab? cool!!!


----------



## Ringo

:chair: :chair:


----------



## msdolittle

Well crap........since everyone else is doing it.

Here's my main man
















Here's me and my dude









Here is my first baby









This is my mastiff puppy and her boyfriend (her boyfriend is the bigger one, he's a puppy too)









Here's Ivan, Ivy and Speedy playing in the bathtub









This is Hermina (when I first got her....idiots kept her on sand!!!)









And finally, one of my uros (this is Zoe)


----------



## Georgia Peach

great pics everyone!


----------



## joe kool

not sure if this will work but here's a few not so recent shots 


1st is halloween of '04

2nd is my tat (srry for the back hair ... no trimin in the winter  )

3rd is the "super dog"

4th is her introduction to fish

5th is me @ darlington in '03 ... stock 1/4 @ 104mph 13.5 e.t. 
(for sale BTW  )


----------



## gemjunkie

Ok figure I'll post my pic even though looking through all these I feel REALLY REALLY farking old!!! OMG are there any adults on this thing?  

BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)










Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here.... 

~gem~


----------



## joe kool

gemjunkie said:


> BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)



BRING IT ... don't sing it sister :evil: 

I haven't been to a 1/4 mile track since I had the headers and cat back strapped on so I could use a good leg strechin LOL

ps ... don't let the dashing good looks fool you ... I got a few years under the belt myself


----------



## msdolittle

gemjunkie said:


> Ok figure I'll post my pic even though looking through all these I feel REALLY REALLY farking old!!! OMG are there any adults on this thing?
> 
> BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here....
> 
> ~gem~


OLD?! Woman, you're the best looking "old lady" I've seen in a long time, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Reefneck

gemjunkie said:


> Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here....
> 
> ~gem~


Uh, NOPE! 

I posted mine somewhere back in this thread and I'll be 45 in August! If you are older than that, I'll eat Fish Food! :shock:


----------



## xerxeswasachump

Here's my pic...
The first one is me and dmarcus, another forum member...


----------



## leveldrummer

gemjunkie said:


> Ok figure I'll post my pic even though looking through all these I feel REALLY REALLY farking old!!! OMG are there any adults on this thing?
> 
> BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here....
> 
> ~gem~


 yea not likely... what are you? like 24? i think you should say your 50 so reefneck has to eat fish food!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Im still waiting to see a pic of Mala!

sweet glasses Baby...i almost want to post a pic with mine


----------



## Georgia Peach

gemjunkie said:


> Ok figure I'll post my pic even though looking through all these I feel REALLY REALLY farking old!!! OMG are there any adults on this thing?
> 
> BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here....
> 
> ~gem~


honey, you would have to be over 40 to be the oldest and I kinda doubt you are that old.. LOL


----------



## lohachata

gem is without a doubt a strikingly beautiful woman...if i were only 20 years younger and a million dollars richer....lol..

there is a starlet amongst us for sure..
and a pleco lover on top of it.


----------



## Fishfirst

"Im still waiting to see a pic of Mala!"

Oh dang, I almost ambushed him the other day when he was at my place to take some macro shots of my tanks and to give me his corals! grrr!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Fishfirst said:


> "Im still waiting to see a pic of Mala!"
> 
> Oh dang, I almost ambushed him the other day when he was at my place to take some macro shots of my tanks and to give me his corals! grrr!


OH man, you shoulda snapped us one! It was probably our only chance of ever seeing him alive and real.. :grin:


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Fishfirst said:


> Oh dang, I almost ambushed him the other day when he was at my place to take some macro shots of my tanks and to give me his corals! grrr!



OMG YOU SHOULD HAVE!!!


----------



## Reefneck

leveldrummer said:


> yea not likely... what are you? like 24? i think you should say your 50 so reefneck has to eat fish food!!!


I would say more like 22! OMG, I wish I was 22!


----------



## Guest

Here I am in the blue while in New York City a few weeks ago.


----------



## fish_doc

Durbkat, Thanks for posting a picture so quick after joining the group.

xerxeswasachump, Where were you and Demarkus at in the photo. Looks like a party. 

Baby_Baby, Nice shot I see why you like it.

Busy couple days here with the photos, Keep them comming everyone.


----------



## dwool36

Durbkat, LOVE the sweatshirt! I am fro Louisville...been a diehard KY fan all my life.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I don't show up on photographic film or in mirrors, otherwise I'd post my pic. Sorry about that. Any guesses as to how I look?

Great pic, Beki!

Gemjunkie, I can assure you that you're not the oldest one here, or even in the top ten, so cheer up!


----------



## Georgia Peach

OH, come on TOS.....LOL


----------



## xerxeswasachump

fish_doc said:


> Durbkat, Thanks for posting a picture so quick after joining the group.
> 
> xerxeswasachump, Where were you and Demarkus at in the photo. Looks like a party.


That picture is from a couple of years ago. We were at the last Dispatch concert. It was a crazy time. 20,000 people showed up to a venue made to handle a few thousand. We (the crowd) basically shut down Boston. Anyway, dmarcus is his account name not Demarkus, that must be some other dude.


----------



## Guest

dwool36 said:


> Durbkat, LOVE the sweatshirt! I am fro Louisville...been a diehard KY fan all my life.


Me, to. Well I don't watch the games unless they are playing louisville but I have UK posters all over my room and a UK light switch plate. :lol:


----------



## BV77

me


----------



## fish_doc

BV77 thanks for posting your picture. Another nascar fan. Our numbers are growing here. 

I see lots of snow and the word Alaska on your window. If that is where you are from, I think we have a couple others on here from your area.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

"Durbkat, LOVE the sweatshirt! I am fro Louisville...been a diehard KY fan all my life."

I went to Louisville, Kentucky last weekend to play Volleyball and man did i LOVE IT!

I'd move there...but i could find my self ever leaving the Great Lakes behind


----------



## BlackArchFish

Tis' me. Yesterday I thought I looked a little hispanic lol. Big hoop earrings and all !


----------



## Ringo

:chair: :chair:


----------



## Ringo

Baby_Baby said:


> Here's a new one of little ol' me, had to put it up cuz I love it!!


Big fan of KY now!!!


----------



## Guest

Alright another KY fan!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ringo

Alright, heres me


----------



## Guest

:lol: come on post a pic of you, your dog looks like he is mad.


----------



## blor

haven't been here since forever but here's my latest pic


----------



## Ringo

Durbkat said:


> :lol: come on post a pic of you, your dog looks like he is mad.


Dog? what dog, lol
i have one on hear somewhere, did you check the other pages?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Say yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Ringo

:chair: :chair:


----------



## Guest

No I didn't because I don't feel like it :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman

You young kids and your new cars. I will still beat you both. 68 Chevelle SS 396 four on the floor. 69 CST 396 fleetside long bed pickup. Just had to add my two bits R. P.S. who wants race? 


gemjunkie said:


> Ok figure I'll post my pic even though looking through all these I feel REALLY REALLY farking old!!! OMG are there any adults on this thing?
> 
> BTW, Joe Kool, if you ever wanna race that heap, I have an 88 TA that'll kick your butt.... It's NOT quite stock... It might be ugly but it runs like a champ, I'll add pics of me w/the car tomorrow.. (LOVE my race car!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm most likely the oldest one to post a pic here....
> 
> ~gem~


----------



## Ownager2004

Finally got around to getting a pic of me. This is me in my college house right now. Enjoy. Sorry about the airbrushing... i figured the wallpaper behind me wasn't appropriate for this site.


----------



## Ringo

Great pics everone!


----------



## joe kool

Ron the handyman said:


> You young kids and your new cars. I will still beat you both. 68 Chevelle SS 396 four on the floor. 69 CST 396 fleetside long bed pickup. Just had to add my two bits R. P.S. who wants race?



All this singin and no bringin ... man I can "talk" about all the cars I "could" beat but untill I put the rubber on the road and spank a '02 vette that was talkin trash or the tweaked '69 camero that thought he was a bada$$ the list goes on.

Everyone wants to pick on the fast car but no one wants to put it on the asphault :shock: :lol:


----------



## flamingo

WEll, I finally got a new pic of me!

Just woke up and was talking on the phone and had a camera plus boredom hehehhe


----------



## Guest

Finally decided to show my face:


----------



## fish_doc

Thanks flamingonhot and justonemore20 for posting your picts. Its great to put faces to screen names, and even better when they belong to people who post often.


----------



## Osiris

Your very pretty Justonemore20! Do ya got that alabama accent??


----------



## Guest

> Your very pretty Justonemore20! Do ya got that alabama accent??


Thanks. Yes I have the accent. I'm a southern chick, and you can definitely tell by the way I talk.


----------



## Osiris

LOL some reason i thought of the movie "sweet home alabama" so had to ask


----------



## Guest

I think Reese Witherspoon killed the southern accent in that movie. She drew it out a little too much.


----------



## fishfreaks

MalawianPro said:


> LOL some reason i thought of the movie "sweet home alabama" so had to ask


MP where is your pic!! :chair:


----------



## fishboy

My avatar is wut i look like now but I'm not that pale, it was dark and the flash did that, I tagged a "penciled" effect on there too


----------



## BubsyismyBetta

Here's me: 









And here's my pisces/koi tattoo that I figured kind of fits here too:


----------



## msdolittle

I love your tat Danielle. I have a pisces tat as well, its my toddler's sign.......

Kristin, you ARE very pretty!! You look like someone.......I can't think of who.

Flam, for some reason I pictured you with dark hair.......why??


----------



## craftyflalady

*We sure got some good lookin' folks here at FishForums! 

Mala.....yeah...just where is your pic? ;-)*


----------



## Guest

ya know, i coulda sworn this was Mala....










lol, just kidding Mala! :lol:


----------



## Osiris

Now come on Kid, that's just the "could look like after" photo from America's most wanted of me 

I might have one laying around here but i leave you in suspense for now, but here's some of my kids from last weekend, we hit up few caves and mall of america:


----------



## Guest

Oh Marty your gonna have your hands full with those little Darlings!!!


----------



## Guest

Your kids are so cute MP!


----------



## fish_doc

malawinpro - I see you keep your kids caged. Thats a great idea. LOL


----------



## Sprite42

This is me taken about 2 years ago. I don't have anything recent...I am just not a photographic person....LOL


----------



## Osiris

Thanks Everyone, yea i can share my technique secrets to those who would like to know via pm :lol:


fish_doc said:


> malawinpro - I see you keep your kids caged. Thats a great idea. LOL


Was cheapest daycare i could find at the time :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

Sprite - WOW I bet that hair took some time to grow out. 

Im a sucker for long hair. Just ask my wife. I panic every time she says she is going to get a hair cut.


----------



## Sprite42

I actually cut mine to the top of my shoulders every 3 years. When it gets waist length and it yanks my head back when I sit on it, it is then time for a cut.


----------



## fish_doc

> This is me taken about 2 years ago.


So you are probably about short to mid-length again by now. By looking at that picture and the timeline.


----------



## Sprite42

It reaches the small of my back right now.


----------



## joe kool

hey sprite, do you donate the hair to "locks of love" when you cut that much off? a very worthy cause  

http://www.locksoflove.org/


----------



## Sprite42

Yes, I do! It has to be a certain amount of inches in length. Since I have 'virgin' (no color or perms, etc) hair, they will take it. You are right, it is an extremely worthy cause.


----------



## harif87

Hey im on my way of doing that too. I just started growing out my hair since this december hoping to donate when it gets of good legnth


----------



## biskit

...........


----------



## Guest

Well, looks like everyone here is young and/or attractive. I feel like a dairy farmer at a Sotheby's auction. Anyhow, this is me about 3 years ago. I'm not one to take pictures, so this is taken out of a picture I took with my grandpa. I'm sitting on the arm rest of a chair, so if I look a little awkward, it's not because I have gas or anything, it was just kind of hard to balance. View at your own risk.


----------



## Bear

me n' my gf (meaning I am the one on the right ) I lost a lot of weight though so its a bad rep









me n' my little brother









1 of our many past and many to come glory days in mammoth, lil bro in pic (we dont live there, but sometimes we might as well)


----------



## Osiris

Who knows i might just have to get out and take some photo's this weekend, now where is my mugshot from the county jail at.............


----------



## Guest

That's a good idea MP...we need to see what you look like!


----------



## Andy_Dufresne

These were taking last year, sorry for the fancyness lol, its all i got thats updated.




















And this one is me my GF and JM Liles from the Avs .


----------



## girth vader

heres me doing the 2 things I really love. partying and peeing 

hey it wont let me upload my pics. any clue as to why? they are jpeg and they are only like 30kb/pic


----------



## msdolittle

Do you have them hosted somewhere? I'm anxious to see yours, after your post on the screen name thread.


----------



## Guest

Try putting them in photobucket and then posting the IMG tag here. That's what I do.


----------



## girth vader

JustOneMore20 said:


> Try putting them in photobucket and then posting the IMG tag here. That's what I do.


IM me and explain how I do that pretty please.........


----------



## Guest

go to photobucket.com then...
1. register an account there
2. click on browse to upload the pic
3. find the pic on your computer
4. double click on it
5. click upload
6. wait
7. wait some more
8. once it shows up on there click on it
9. then right click in the pic and click on properties
10. copy the link in the box that pop's up
11. come here and click on add reply
12. click on the img button and paste the link in it
13. click ok, then you can type what you want under the code.


----------



## Guest

there's a much easier way to do it....

after uploading it on photobucket, it should give you a couple codes under the pics in your album....one should start with


----------



## Guest

Wow, that is easier, never knew you could do it that way. lol


----------



## msdolittle

Yup. Load pics to photobucket (open a free account first) then copy the third line down under the pics and paste it here! Easy as pie. Oh, you might have to resize them first so they aren't ginormous. Go to edit, then resize, I usually do 50%.......unless they're huge I may have to do it twice.


----------



## girth vader

tx guys. doing it now


----------



## Guest

Nice tank, I have that same background on my 2.5g's.


----------



## Guest

Wow girth...very nice  You don't look 31.

Nice tank too...I love the rainbows.

Sorry I didn't check the thread...good to know someone else explained photobucket to ya.

msdolittle...your little boy is so cute!

Newest picture of myself:


----------



## girth vader

JustOneMore20 said:


> Wow girth...very nice  You don't look 31.
> 
> Nice tank too...I love the rainbows.
> 
> Sorry I didn't check the thread...good to know someone else explained photobucket to ya.
> 
> msdolittle...your little boy is so cute!
> 
> Newest picture of myself:


Has anyone evr told ya that you look like the girl from Becker. The girl that plays the assistant in the Dr.s office  very cute :lol:


----------



## harif87

girth, you look like stifler from american pie


----------



## Osiris

:lol: she does! i still watch that show late at night.


----------



## girth vader

my nickname with some buddies is stiffler  lol. Becker is a deadly show. How can you go wrong with Sam Malone!!!


----------



## Guest

> Has anyone evr told ya that you look like the girl from Becker. The girl that plays the assistant in the Dr.s office very cute


Nope, they haven't. I'll have to check out that show and see what she looks like.


----------



## msdolittle

Thanks Kristin!! People think he's a girl when I'm out..........I refuse to cut his curls off!


----------



## ghostangelhunny

I am the one on the left with the piercing in my lip..


----------



## Osiris

Wow Ghostangel, your very much a hunny  

BTW :hi: to FF, I'm Marty.


----------



## ghostangelhunny

hehe thanks you just made me blush for the day..lol That is one of my favorite pics.


----------



## harif87

MalawianPro said:


> Wow Ghostangel, your very much a hunny


...................agreed


----------



## Reefneck

If only I was 25 again! There would be "ReefNeckGF"'s all over this forum!


----------



## CaysE

AshleytheGreat said:


> im we-todd-it


You remind me of Ed from Cowboy Bebop. LOL


----------



## harif87

Since were all posting.......heres me with some buds on winter break


----------



## Guest

Now don't you all agree he looks russian? lmao


----------



## Georgia Peach

great pics everyone!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

CaysE said:


> You remind me of Ed from Cowboy Bebop. LOL


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## CaysE




----------



## AshleytheGreat

whoa eyes.....


----------



## CaysE

Hazel is the best color!


----------



## Schism

Hariff u hittin a hookah there???


----------



## Osiris

Here's my pic, of us after few beers


----------



## flamingo

Lmao, well my hair is usually dark brown, naturally blonde but I hate it.

A while ago it was black...but I didn't like that too much. So now I stick with dark brown (at the moment it's almost blonde because I was at the beach a couple weeks ago).

That picture was taken about a month or two ago when it was starting to fade, i'll try to get some more pics of me now and after I get my hair dyed :0.

And yes I'm about three pages late on my response I know lmao.


----------



## msdolittle

harif87 said:


> Since were all posting.......heres me with some buds on winter break



Woohoo Harif!  Quite the cutie!

And yeah.......what'cha smokin there?? :angel:


----------



## msdolittle

MalawianPro said:


> Here's my pic, of us after few beers



So you're into S&M AND sumo?? Wow Mala, you're quite the renaissance man.


----------



## racialfish

Here's me :wink:


----------



## harif87

Sorry double post


----------



## harif87

Schism said:


> Hariff u hittin a hookah there???


Lol yes sir. Had some major hookah and beer that night (not a good mix). 

And about the tatts im not THAT religeous that i wont enjoy myself...i just find tatts a little harder to bring myself to do. I do love to see them though, nothing like a unique work of art, no matter where it is.


And thanks missdolittle


----------



## girth vader

ghostangelhunny said:


> I am the one on the left with the piercing in my lip..


You dont look very fond of either a) getting your pic taken or b) the person taking the picture


----------



## fish_doc

Harif - From the picture I can see you are not afraid to do your own dental work.


----------



## harif87

Yeah all my teeth are gone


----------



## MaryPa

Ok now i`ll show ya`ll who the Old Woman of Fish Forums is, that`ll be me.


----------



## Zoe

Ok ok, me next!









Me, appropriately, at the Aquarium in Shanghai.


----------



## Dr_House

I'm not sure posting a picture of yourself in front of a fish tank on a fish forum is the best way to go. Nobody will know what you look like because they'll all be trying to figure out how to get that fish tank through their front door. :lol:


----------



## Dr_House

> Ok now i`ll show ya`ll who the Old Woman of Fish Forums is, that`ll be me.


I was thinking the Classy Woman of Fish Forums.


----------



## ReefNeckWidow

Reefneck said:


> If only I was 25 again! There would be "ReefNeckGF"'s all over this forum!


 
There better not be!!! :argue: (In truth I know he couldn't handle being 25 again.)

He wouldn't have these 2 lil cuties if he was ...


----------



## Ringo

:chair: :chair:


----------



## msdolittle

SpoiledFishies said:


> Hmmmm. about time for another one of me.
> Me at Perkinstock Bluegrass Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if its big, or small lmbo.
> 
> 
> how do I make this thing bigger???....


Once you've resized that puppy (shrunk it) you can't make it bigger. You have to start all over.


----------



## Ringo

Aww-man, just gonna have to use one nice magnifying glass, or maybe a microscope, lol.

I'll get one on there sometime....soon


----------



## Ringo

hay where'd my banjo go?


----------



## locojay

Cool thread! Nice to put names and faces together.

Here's me and the little guy that got us started on this hobby.


----------



## fish_doc

Its always the little ones that cause the biggest changes.


----------



## locojay

Very true!


----------



## Osiris

Pretty Beki, this is u in the morning? geesh u must be a morning person cuz i dont wake up with hair like that!


----------



## Osiris




----------



## fish_doc

Baby_baby, 

Like the hair. You look good with it dark. Now you just have to figure out how to buy t-shirts that have things spelled where people can read them.


----------



## jeffm1000

I'm the one on the left, go easy on me


----------



## MollyFry

i havent been here long but have met many of you so i thought i would go ahead and post my pic too.

Tammy


----------



## timmthy

:lol:


----------



## MollyFry

Holy Catfish, how much did it weigh? and is it a catfish?


----------



## timmthy

yes is it the catfish ,i guess 198 pound


----------



## aaa

thanks osiris


----------



## Osiris

Done  ........


----------



## BV77

good job, Marty


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

OK Ok Ok, well I'm not that new but a certain some one has been pestering me about putting me picture up and well here it is.


----------



## Ice

Here's a pic of me. This is from an online gaming squad I belong to called The HalfBreeds (THB) and my call sign is Iceman.

http://www.halfbreeds.net/Icephoto.html


----------



## Buggy

Ok, here goes nothin'....this is the BUG>>>>


----------



## Buggy

Sorry the pic is so big. I can't figure out how to resize it.


----------



## harif87

Ice said:


> Here's a pic of me. This is from an online gaming squad I belong to called The HalfBreeds (THB) and my call sign is Iceman.
> 
> http://www.halfbreeds.net/Icephoto.html


Ice you look like Bruce Willis man!


----------



## dolifisis

*dolifisis*

Me on vacation a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ice

ROFLMAO @ harif87 !! Thanks for the compliment !! DIE HARD, BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOLOLOLOLOL !!!


----------



## T4987

heres a picture from my cruise. I'm at the turtle farm in grand caymans.


----------



## Guest

Here's me,


----------



## HybridS130

gangster, . . .lol


----------



## HybridS130

Baby_Baby said:


> Nice photos you guys!!!!
> Okay I know i know I have a picture taking addiction, but...OH WELL!!!
> And besides I look rather different now..soo...NEW PHOTO!!



nice, . . .


----------



## Ringo

HybridS130 said:


> nice, . . .


Sorry Hybrid..........


----------



## HybridS130

Ringo said:


> Sorry Hybrid..........



Haha! 

Im just saying though,


----------



## thebrick

My and my lovely girlfriend of 9 months in one week as of today 









OLD picture of me, have no recent, will take new ones shortly. 

basically the same, just slightly bigger due to hitting the gym 3 times a week.


----------



## Gump

Here is a very close up shot of me in san fran.


----------



## HybridS130

Gump you remind me of that one guy from Dogma that plays the demon


----------



## Gump

Jason Lee. And id consider that a compliment as long as its not his earl character.


----------



## JoshB

<----- me and the wify of 4 months come jan 23! 

Nice pics everyone


----------



## HybridS130

Gump said:


> Jason Lee. And id consider that a compliment as long as its not his earl character.



Oh yeah I forgot to put in his name hehe. Yeah it's a compliment as he does a great job with his roles. I wouldn't consider looking like his character Earl an insult though, I liked that show, well the few episodes that I caught.


----------



## Jojo

This is me about a month ago, it's creeepy looking, no thats not smoke, and I'm normally not wearing my glasses.


----------



## HybridS130




----------



## flamingo




----------



## Sable

*Here we go...*

The most recent picture of me is in my siggy...it was taken on Christmas morning, probably about 9AM, right after I opened my camera phone.  

You can't tell because it's sort of dark, but my eyes are green and my hair is medium brown (looks like it has red highlights in the sun).


----------



## goodie

On top of Mt. Nebo in Arkansas. Picked up a new(er) bike this summer so I had to take a 3 day trip though the AR Ozark Mts. It was short but sweet. Just over 1000 miles in 3 days.


----------



## (RC)

Here is my Owen and I out "playing" in the backyard.


----------



## Sue Gremlin

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Sable

LOL! I love that SCUBA pic... and the flying boy! He's _so_ adorable, by the way.


----------



## flamingo

That picture with the kid rocketing through the air scares me a little, but it's funny.


----------



## (RC)

Scared his mother too.. more then a little 


RC


----------



## Guest

Sue, I love that scuba diving pic. It makes me wish it wasn't 20 degrees out and I could go do that! :razz:

RC, that pic is so cute!  But I'll admit, it scared me a little too. lol


----------



## harif87

figured its time to post a new pic since i got a hair cut....

thats my brother standing next to me, im the one with the blue scarf


----------



## (RC)

Here is a picture of me when I'm not catching my son.


----------



## TigerBarb12

Heres me about a month ago.


----------



## TigerBarb12

GOD, its frikin huge, sorry about that


----------



## Guest

*Sponsored warning*

It is advised you close your eyes .

The Earth Dweller! Ichy!


----------



## Gump

zxcvbnm,./


----------



## CaysE

OMG EMO... haha :chair:


----------



## Lydia

goodie said:


> On top of Mt. Nebo in Arkansas. Picked up a new(er) bike this summer so I had to take a 3 day trip though the AR Ozark Mts. It was short but sweet. Just over 1000 miles in 3 days.



SWEET!! What kind of bike it that? Looks like fun...have you ever been on the Blue Ridge Parkway? It's not as sharp turns as Deal's Gap (weren't you the one that posted a pic of you at Deal's Gap?) but it's a whole lot of fun.

Nice pic with your kid, RC!


----------



## goodie

Lydia said:


> SWEET!! What kind of bike it that? Looks like fun...have you ever been on the Blue Ridge Parkway? It's not as sharp turns as Deal's Gap (weren't you the one that posted a pic of you at Deal's Gap?) but it's a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Nice pic with your kid, RC!



Its a 2005 Yamaha FZ6(silver). I wanted something with a more upright seating position/higher bars, but still sporty enough to satisfy me. Heres a pic when I was unloading the FZ and loading my 1995 kawasaki ZX6R(red) to take over to my buddy (he bought the zx6r from me). I was originally looking for someting a bit bigger, but i couldn't pass it up. Honestly I don't need anything with more power anyway. I've never had a problem keeping up with anyone (unless they're running stupid speeds on the road), it gets better MPG than a larger bike, cheaper insurance and the wife can't ride with me due to her back problems so I'm always riding solo.








I'm going to Deal's Gap in July and will be hitting all the roads in the area, Blue Ridge Parkway as well. I've seen a lot of video/pictures from the area and have been to NC/TN before, needless to say it's very nice. 

Torpedo was the member that posted the pic at Deals Gap.


----------



## BV77

I FREEKIN LOVE YOUR IDEA OF A BABYSITTER.............Goodie......roflmao


----------



## Guest

Me again...

Adhere to the previous warning .


----------



## Lydia

goodie said:


> Its a 2005 Yamaha FZ6(silver). I wanted something with a more upright seating position/higher bars, but still sporty enough to satisfy me. Heres a pic when I was unloading the FZ and loading my 1995 kawasaki ZX6R(red) to take over to my buddy (he bought the zx6r from me). I was originally looking for someting a bit bigger, but i couldn't pass it up. Honestly I don't need anything with more power anyway. I've never had a problem keeping up with anyone (unless they're running stupid speeds on the road), it gets better MPG than a larger bike, cheaper insurance and the wife can't ride with me due to her back problems so I'm always riding solo.
> 
> I'm going to Deal's Gap in July and will be hitting all the roads in the area, Blue Ridge Parkway as well. I've seen a lot of video/pictures from the area and have been to NC/TN before, needless to say it's very nice.
> 
> Torpedo was the member that posted the pic at Deals Gap.


I'm not too familiar with that kind of bike...is it a 650 cc? Even if so, that's a big enough bike. Especially since it's a sport bike, I'm sure it can keep up fine. Even a 650 cruiser can run highway speeds fine. 

That must stink about your wife not being able to ride with you. Is she at least going to be able to go in a car with you?

Blue Ridge Parkway is spectacular. We went in the fall and with the leaves changing color and everything, it was incredible. Cold too! 40 degrees sometimes when we went, so when you're going 40 mph it gets chilly. You should definately allow yourself a while to ride on the Parkway. My Dad (who rode an ST1100 on the Parkway) said it was a lot more fun to ride on than Deal's Gap. It has plenty of curves, but there are also some straight places in between that give you a little rest from leaning. Be careful on some of the curves though; they can be deceiving! A few times I had to brake pretty hard in the middle of the curve because it got sharper...it was kind of freaky, especially since I've always heard you aren't supposed to brake in a curve. 

Ooops that's right I remember it was Torpedo now.
Nice avatar BTW. :lol:


----------



## goodie

600cc inline 4 cylinder

Yeah, I wish she could ride with me. She might ride out with some of the other guys wives in a car, but I doubt that she'll go. I'm going out ther for one thing, to RIDE! 

I would really like to see NC in the fall for sure. I'd also like to go north east to see the fall colors. I have no doubt that we'll hit the Parkway. From what I understand you can't go wrong with any of the riding out there. I'll be carefull, gotta watch those decreasing radius turns and the big oncoming trucks that wander over the center stripe into your lane:shock: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spbXZo0F3X0&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvrcqeIPYOg

Yep, no brakes in the corners. Getting on the brakes while leaned over is a good way to go down if your not REALLY careful.

ST's are nice bikes. If I ever decide to go more of the touring route I would consider getting one of those.


----------



## TheOldSalt




----------



## guppyart

here an update of my mugshot


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

Here is one of me next to my 55 gallon. I have enjoyed reading this thread, nice to put faces to people.


----------



## Laura Ann

LOL Cory, I would post a pic of me next to my 55, but with it sitting on a dresser, it is taller than I am... 

Quite sad, really! It's tough being vertically challeneged!


----------



## Matt201985

My newest pics, used to work for a photo studio 2 months ago.


----------



## Guest

Moi...


----------



## harif87

Someone really likes effects lol


----------



## Guest

hope fully this works. this is the most recent photo of my. it was taken two weeks ago when i was in cancun. don't you like the monkey? it's name was simba.


----------



## Guest

i think i made it too small..lol i'll try to make it bigger now. whoops.


----------



## Guest

this was as big as i was able to make it. sorry, i'll try to post a bigger one soon.


----------



## Guest

wow?!?! it's HUGE!! i won't be trying again..lol
Andrew


----------



## goodie

fishbguy said:


> hope fully this works. this is the most recent photo of my. it was taken two weeks ago when i was in cancun. don't you like the monkey? it's name was simba.



Looks like you had a good time. I gotta get my picture taken with a monkey.


----------



## Guest

Doesn't anyone have a new picture? lol

So, I know we're all just dying to know what Ichy looks like without editing...










...we'll just never know 

This is what happens when an Ich gets bored...










I know I'll regret posting these, lol...


----------



## Guest

Now we know what Ichy looks like! 

I always look the same.  But here I am again:


----------



## Guest

that was the second time i got a photo with a monkey. the first was in the dominican republic. hi highly recomend it..lol


----------



## Ron the handyman

This is the HANDYMAN. ;p


----------



## Sue Gremlin




----------



## goodie

^ Nice shot!:lol: 

That could be me, just behind a steering wheel.


----------



## Guest

Sooo...


----------



## flamingo

I have seen the menace!


----------



## PEVINE

*heres me, this is who i am so if you dont like it, go home*









just bored lol  









wintercarnival with my girlfriend









me and my girl









me n my girl again





so ummm yea, hope you liek my pics. . . . . . .. heres another for sng's













HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA "BORED" :chair:


----------



## Guest

There is a whole section of the forums dedicated to fish photos.


----------



## FishHead

yep, here's my ugly mug. drinking a nice white russian while mixing down some guitar tracks..


----------



## Guest

Hey, a Red Sox fan!


----------



## Ice

Ichthius said:


> Sooo...



Yep - you definitely look like Electra from the James Bond movie The World Is Not Enough !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Don't feel bad - Harif says I looked like Bruce Willis ! LOL !!!


----------



## Guest

i dont care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

hmm....okay.

There are sections for a reason; its to keep the forums better organized.


----------



## Buggy

I'm not the mod for this thread but Hoofclopson...that really wasn't necessary.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Wow... I think I see some potential for a whole new website..."Smokin' hot Fishbabes.com."
LOLOLOL


----------



## TheOldSalt

HeeHEE!!

Hey, how about one of those dating/matching sites, just for fish people. You know how important fishkeeping is to some people, right? Well, it sure would be nice if you could make sure you're hooking up with someone who wouldn't mind having a house full of tanks, eh? Yeah.. that's the ticket.. a whole site of people who WANT to find someone to help them fill their home with the lovely gurgling sound of aquaria, someone who _gets_ it, and understands their passion.
Good grief...I think may be serious.


----------



## Buggy

Easy there TOS you're gonna hurt yourself. ROFL


----------



## Osiris

LOL, u know why most fishrooms are in the basement? it's a place of refuge from the other, or/and a hideout


----------



## Ice

Roflmao !!!


----------



## goodie

Osiris said:


> LOL, u know why most fishrooms are in the basement? it's a place of refuge from the other, or/and a hideout


Don't forget the garage too.


----------



## Guest

im impressed by how much you contribute to FF, hoof. :roll:


----------



## harif87

what the hell... why not..


----------



## k-dawg-

what the heck why not, here's me, btw the girl in my eye is my sister


TheOldSalt said:


> Wow... I think I see some potential for a whole new website..."Smokin' hot Fishbabes.com."
> LOLOLOL


HAHA ya i old salt i totally agree


----------



## Guest

love the pic k dawg!


----------



## wm_crash

Howdy folks,

Here's me for the curious types out there:

Me on a happy Monday morning:









Me on a happy vacation:









Dog et dog:









Dog choke dog:









My two little hooligans:









And now the totally irrelevant photo: dracula's castle as seen from a nearby mountain:









Well, that's already too much photos right there . . . g'nite . . . .

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Guest

doooood! Cute hooligans . You're a strange one though, lol. jk


----------



## flamingo

^sometimes I don't sleep well :/.











I have more but I be too lazy UGH.










Had to add that last one, other pics are wierd lol


----------



## Buggy

Nice pics Dylan, now lets see a smile


----------



## Osiris

Dracula castle!


----------



## Guest

Dylan, I have seen the menace. lol


----------



## Bear

strugglin' with the camera tryn' ta take a nonblurry pic


----------



## flamingo

Hey It's Bear!

Leah, aka dial-up, pfft.. still dissapointed in you...


----------



## guppyart

woah crash dooooood cute hooligans.
dylan we going to have to get you listening to some happy music 

BEAR its not to blurry.
cool to put faces to names


----------



## Gaby191

This is a really old picture from back when i had long hair.....i miss it! Its from like....last summer.


----------



## Gaby191

This is a really old picture from back when i had long hair.....i miss it! Its from like....last summer.


<center>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u28/Gaby191/001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Gaby191

This is a really old picture from back when i had long hair.....i miss it! Its from like....last summer.


<center>

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u28/Gaby191/001.jpg


----------



## Guest

You can edit your posts so that you don't have to post three different times.


----------



## Guest

Well, Katie, you did a fine job of killing the thread! jk jk

Updated me, like anyone needs it. My attempt at looking slightly insane and scary (not effective, I'm told):


----------



## Ice

ELECTRA !!!!

Just kidding - I couldn't help myself. Nice pic though.


----------



## Guest

Ichthius said:


> Well, Katie, you did a fine job of killing the thread! jk jk




















Leah, you're such a Poo face! :razz:


----------



## harif87

hey threadkiller... .erm... i mean katie (  ) dont think weve seen pics of the "Oddball Enthusiast"


----------



## Guest

Ha, and you never will! Muaaa hahaha!


:razz:


----------



## guppyart

its cause she is a grouper and is stuck in a tank and can't hold the camera and take a pic of herself with fins


----------



## Guest

guppyart said:


> its cause she is a grouper and is stuck in a tank and can't hold the camera and take a pic of herself with fins


 
Its true....:-(


----------



## Guest

Poo face? That coming from the person who looks like a crying baby! :lol:

Oops...turning into a chat thread again, lol.


----------



## Guest

lol, its all your fault, Ichy! :razz:


----------



## Reefneck

Oh Boy.......


----------



## goodie

Ok here is one of me with out a helmet on(I'm coming out of my shell) and another one with it. Straight, flat roads + a motorcycle = BOREDOM!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

it is I! the ichite!


----------



## Pac-Man

It was early.


----------



## Reefneck

Ok, Here is a recent picture of me. I'm having a bit of a Bad Hair Day though.


----------



## Ice

ROFLMAO !! Nice Cher imitation !!


----------



## Guest

Pac-Man, no fair! you took the pic down before I got to see it...totally ruins the point! lol

Reefneck, loving the 'do .


----------



## k-dawg-

haha my bro wont post a pic of himself but im doin it for him
haha edited version:








Fishboy93/K-Dawg-








Me on top of "Little Hump" outside of Boone,NC


----------



## k-dawg-

haha i'm glad i made ur list of people who rock your face off! nice pic BB


----------



## Ringo

Fish fear me :twisted:


----------



## blcknwitecuban

haha hunters on a stick.


----------



## mrmoby

Ringo......that looks like a peferct Maine setting.......what part are you in and/or where was that pic taken?


----------



## Ringo

The picture was taken in Hebron. About a half hour from my house, and my house is about ten minutes from Auburn.


----------



## flamingo

Well, all but the last two pics are really old.. My hairs gotten a lot longer, and turned back to blonde (yay!). But oh well:




























Oh, and for those who remember my snapping turtle incident this spring.. I found marcel!


----------



## Guest

Look! It's Dylan! And an ebil turtle! lol


----------



## Bear

The worst pic I've taken in a while 

No my rooms not always that messy, I'm just in the middle of studyn' for finals.


----------



## flamingo

Bear said:


> The worst pic I've taken in a while
> 
> No my rooms not always that messy, I'm just in the middle of studyn' for finals.


Just be thankful your walls aren't painted pinkish purple XD.

Sigh, I'm just glad that turtle didn't attack me. Since that day, i'm always on the lookout for snappers


----------



## blcknwitecuban

its not that messy.. 

anyways i was at the doctors cuz i had mono.. no comment on that one but.










and heres one of me, my uh... friend at the top, and her sister...











we have fun


----------



## Reefneck

The last picture is not very family friendly.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

OPPS! i didnt even notice that! i'll take it off sorry


----------



## Reefneck

blcknwitecuban said:


> OPPS! i didnt even notice that! i'll take it off sorry



Thanks. Things like that don't bother me at all but I never know when one of my daughters may be staring at the screen or another child somewhere else. 

Thanks for keeping it clean.


----------



## Firefoxx

*yup this is me....*

i look like a betta flarin at a mirror lol


----------



## Osiris

Bear u have a Bear in ur room!


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i like that bear picture.. my mom would love that.. i should look for prints on the computer and frame it... her birthday is monday


----------



## k-dawg-

this is my new sport, started as a joke between my friends but then i found out i was actually kinda good.


----------



## Firefoxx

*Just a bit more of me *

just a lil bit more of me....

1 from a party in trinidad, 1 from my room and the other on my balcony


----------



## flamingo

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!









My shoes. XD









Conceptual I guess.

Bored.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

cool effects









... not much to entertain urself with when in a parking lot [and w/o keys]








and i was at the doctors...


----------



## Ice

LOL @ blcknwitecuban ! You definitely looked bored !! Liked the effects though !!


----------



## Bear

Osiris said:


> Bear u have a Bear in ur room!


Ive got 3 Bear's in my room...not including me. The pic u saw, another of a bear standing and gnawing on a sign that says "AREA CLOSED BEAR DANGER", and a cartoonish looking one carved out of a log that I put my laptop on.


----------



## Pac-Man

Ahahaha. Get it on firefox! Thats what my school dances look like. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Again with the ichyness...


----------



## Guest

eeew! Ichy! :razz:


----------



## harif87

So is your hair naturally all over your face, or is that just an added effect?


----------



## Ice

Bed head !!!


----------



## Guest

Haha :lol:. It's called a fan! You northern people wouldn't understand, lol.


----------



## harif87

Ahem, us northern people know the full meaning of wind..... 
But i see given the south western's desert-like climate you need to synthesize your wind............. :0


----------



## duke33

*hobbies*

I'm a newbie, Here's my fav hobby and my other hobby,


----------



## Guest

your other hobby is climbing into fish tanks and pretending your a fish?


----------



## Ice

ROFLMAO @ harif !!!


----------



## Guest

(Couldn't resist replying.) Nice one, Morris, nice. BUT! It's the south-east to you . Btw, I noticed THE one and only shoe in your avatar. lol


----------



## harif87

Pfft..South west....south east... its all the hot-humid-south.
And yes that is THE shoe of all shoes in my avatar, compliments of Leah N.


----------



## Chaos553

I've decided to give in, and join the club . Here's a few shots of me, going from past-present:
























Sorry if the first one is huge =( my bad and yes, that's grape soda in the second =P


----------



## Pac-Man

harif87 said:


> Pfft..South west....south east... its all the hot-humid-south.
> And yes that is THE shoe of all shoes in my avatar, compliments of Leah N.


The south-west isn't necassarily humid! What about Arizona, New Mexico, etc. etc. Consider yourself corrected!

:admin:


----------



## harif87

Lookin good Beki 

BTW what ever happened to Chewy's warning to spammers in your sig????


----------



## Guest

Your hair is all gone Beki!! But I think its gorgeous sis!  Chewie gets cuter all the time....


----------



## Bear

pic es muy gone


----------



## flamingo

Hey Bear! lol










Ok, i'm bored.


----------



## Bear

I need to take a better picture...looks a lil scary


----------



## Buggy

I would put up a pic of me but it would look like an old beat up Model T in a lot full of new Corvettes. lol


----------



## Bear

Perhaps a lil better than the last one


----------



## Ice

Bear ... aka : Baloo (from Jungle Book) ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Bear

haha... I like that


----------



## flamingo

I have an obsession with eyes


----------



## Guest

Nice pics peoples .

Rita, oh come on! I've seen you. You're not bad looking!

I see most everyone has started putting black borders on their pics...for some reason... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fabulous pictures folks!

I'm gonna take another of myself one of these days....


----------



## flamingo

Lol Leah, Nate and Bear got me hooked on it XD. I think it looks good


----------



## Bear

I think its only a few of us, just lots a pics 

Perhaps I will try something else


----------



## Buggy

I'll see if I can get my sister to take a pic of me....if we don't break her new camera I'll post one. lol Now concider yourselves forwarned.

P.S. Ichy, I didn't say I looked BAD, just old and antique next to all of you young hot-rods. lol


----------



## Guest

Everyone is always asking me to put a pic of myself up.....so I'm finally doing it.




Ready?




Sure?
















Okay.










:razz:


----------



## flamingo

I knew it Katie....

I knew it all along....


----------



## Bear

wow...the beauty...lol


----------



## Guest

lmao.
hehehe


----------



## Guest

Baby_Baby said:


> Well, this certainly does explain a few things...


 :shock:

What does it explain??


:fun:


----------



## Guest

Katie, you should have had the dentist check out your other teeth while he was at it .


----------



## Guest

LOL! Yeah, you're right Leah. :razz:


----------



## DancingBetta

Okay, here I am


















Ok, it isn't me, but my cat uses my account sometimes.


----------



## Buggy

Wow, nice suite! lol


----------



## Sowilu

This is me. 

Senior picture taken this year with my fids (feather kids) haven't order them yet  :









Me before entering my first barrel race, much more of a practice than a real one. Made a mess.......


----------



## Gump

Sowilu, you seem so happy to have a bird on your head.

Becky are you reading about plants? Trying an intellectual/casual, it works.


----------



## FishHead

Baby_Baby said:


> Thats my science dictionary  I was catching up on things having to do with acid rain and the eco system


the feet on the wall picture is very nice.. very attractive;-)


----------



## Ice

Beki = voted "Most Self-Photographed in Fish Forums" LOL !!


----------



## Guest

i should get my senior pics with my birds on my head and fish tanks surronding me..lol i would have the most talked about senior pic ever..lol


----------



## Glitch

*Erm...*

Here are some pictures of me, my foot, and one of my cats!


























Edited for posting the same picture twice!


----------



## spacemom

I am new here...I thought this is where we post a pic of our tank or our fish...Can you tell me where I can and HOW to post a pic of my tank/fish to ask if it is planted enough???


----------



## Guest

You can post a picture of your tank in the Fish and Aquarium Picture sub-forum. You get to that from the main page and just scroll down until you see it.

To post a picture, you need to host it on a website, like Photobucket.com. You'll have to sign up for an account (its free) and then upload pictures to that site. Then post the IMG link on a thread and voila, the picture will appear.


----------



## Osiris

Here:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures.html

U post ur fish pics there. u join www.photobucket.com to upload


----------



## flamingo

Still an old picture. I had blue-tipped hair. I now have part blood red hair


----------



## Guest

Nice pic, D!


----------



## Cefari

what a shame my best feature cant be seen


----------



## Obsidian

*Don't be frightened*

Okay here I am in 2004 at my graduation for my Masters degree. No it is not special that I got to speak. All graduates get one minute to make a speech. It was really fun!

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z316/ObsidianD/?action=view&current=74130034.jpg
http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z316/ObsidianD/?action=view&current=74160001.jpg
(It wouldn't let me upload them for some reason, so you have to click to see!)


----------



## BettaMommy

Me.


----------



## goodie

Gotta show off some pictures of me at Deals Gap in North Carolina


----------



## goodie

The overlook at Deals Gap. Iknow I'm not in it, but it's such a nice view.


----------



## Guest

Wooh! North Carolina . Nice pics!


----------



## Vinny

Hehe... well I see everyone is posting pics, So i thought should as well!

1. lol, I like this pic coz I'm wearing one of those Dog Tags from Aldo that helps fund research/awareness of AIDS. Thought it was cool  

2. This is a pic of Renee and I playing X-box at her house at a sleep over hehe -- really close friends, sadly she moved this summer to Den Hague, Amsterdam.

3. LOL I thought this was a funny pic.


----------



## dolphinkid

*Ok.... i recently took some pictures.. Soo, i decided id share one with you all.  This is me and my baby horse, Dakota. He is pretty amazing, i must say. I love him. 

(& sorry the photo is, well, horrid. my camera doesnt tend to take the best pictures.)*


----------



## Osiris

Hey Bod, you got some nice large pics of dolphines coming available?


----------



## dolphinkid

*Some drawings? Well i havnt really been doing many dolphin ones lately, mainly horse ones, but i could definitly allways draw some!! 

Right now im actually drawing a bunch of the horses that have been rescued from the feedlot and are now at a ranch here in colorado. (http://www.ahimsaranch.org). Im trying to get as many as i can done by the end of summer, so i can send them off to them. *


----------



## Guest

it won't let me load 2 of them so... u have to click on them! lol i dunno if they're there but if they're not ill post them in a sec.

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z242/supspud/?action=view&current=CosiBigBoy00016.jpg
this one is a REALLY bad &&&&&&&&&&&&OLD one its so horrible i have to find i different one.
http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z242/supspud/?action=view&current=CosiBigBoy00033.jpg
this one is my dog.

Me snowboarding!!!!!! jk!!! its a pic i took at snowflake while snowboarding in December.


----------



## flamingo

I was bored.


----------



## Guest

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Buggy

Ok, Dylan. when do we get to see your FACE? lol


----------



## flamingo

Someday Rita, someday


----------



## TigerBarb12

Ok, heres an updated one of me


----------



## TigerBarb12

Wow, why are all my pics so huge, geez


----------



## Guest

i have that suit!!...lol

actually, i used to have that suit. it is waaaaaaaaaaay to small for me now....

where are you?


----------



## flamingo




----------



## Guest

Where's the Dylan part of that picture? :O


----------



## flamingo

Better? XD


----------



## Buggy

My brain is too old to even attempt to decypher that picture. lol


----------



## Osiris

flamingo said:


>



Is it me or does it look like Dylan's picking his nose?


----------



## flamingo

*Mary Mary Mary.....*

I'm holding a pair of glasses.... by my face.
You have issues


----------



## Kyoberr

I see the glasses, but where's the face? I'm not sure if I'm seeing it or not.


----------



## Guest

I see the glasses and the face. but it's REALLY hard...lol


----------



## Guest

Very cool! 

I love the glasses one.


----------



## flamingo

Meet Katie, AKA, Special K:


----------



## Guest

Dylan, where did you get that picture of me???


----------



## flamingo

And now you know.


----------



## Guest

Baby_Baby said:


> *Me as of this morning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Labor Day Weekend*



This may be a bit weird, but how old are you? You look so young, but act so mature. Just wondering!


----------



## TigerBarb12

Do you mean you'll be 15 years old on saturday, if so, early happy birthday


----------



## Guest

me...experimenting with my hair for homecoming


----------



## flamingo

Hi Andrew!
:d


----------



## FishHead

me and my son when we rode on thomas the train


----------



## Vinny

Awws! Cute pics


----------



## Guest

Hi Dylan!!

:d


----------



## Guest

Its me! 











Thought I posted this one, but i can't find it.


----------



## FinnFan

What a great thread. Lovely pictures! Nice to see you all. Have to get a pic of myself sometime.


----------



## mesapod

nice picture beki


----------



## spamvicious

This is me


----------



## Buggy

Beki, why the heck aren't you modeling for a magazine or something? You got the looks and the poses for it girl.


----------



## FishHead

definitely not fat at all Becki. tell them to shove it where the sun doesnt shine


----------



## Stefaie

me! yea i know... not so cute


----------



## FishHead

nah, i think you're cute. great pics..


----------



## Osiris

Great pics gals.

Snapped some of the lil ones as they dressed up for skool this morning:


----------



## Ice

Beki ? Fat ?!?! WHERE !?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Stefaie

oh your girls are so beautiful!


----------



## Buggy

They are little dolls Marty!
And Beki, if they thought you were too fat obviously you were modeling for the wrong place!
And Stefaie, you are VERY pretty. I'm not crazy about the lip ring, but then I'm an old fashion mom. I think hardware should be on the kitchen cabinets, not pretty girls faces. lol My daughter has a nose ring and a tongue bar and I'm always ragging on her about it. lol


----------



## FishHead

i actually like the lip ring. i think it looks pretty classy.


----------



## FinnFan

I like the lip ring too. I've considered getting a nose ring or doing an eyebrow, but where I work I tend to need to meet with executive types, and I think I'd just rather keep my look simple.

ADORABLE girls. They look too cute in their costumes.

And I 2nd (or 3rd? or 4th) the fact that Beki is not fat. Ugh... modeling. Such unhealthy molds they try to make you fit in.


----------



## Guest

I agree with buggy...I'm not a fan of the lip rings, nose rings, or multiple ear rings, or belly button, nipple, etc.  one or 2 in the ear is fine by me.

Love your girls marty...love the costumes as well.

Beki...your the farthest thing from fat. we were watching amovie in my psycology class the other day about mdeling agencies and stuff...discusting.


----------



## flamingo

Lip rings are the greatest invention ever.
I would LOVE to have one, but I wouldn't take that for risk of it scarring later on. One of my friends was forced to remove her snakebites, and it left a few marks... not something you'd want


----------



## Kyoberr

You guyz look great! I have to agree with Buggy, I don't like any piercings at all, unless on the earlobe (for ladies). I'm not even an old fashioned mom. But still nice pics. I should add a picture of me sometime, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Guest

hey dylan..I have to flipflops...lol


----------



## flamingo

I Would wear flipflops even if we were in an ice age.


----------



## Guest

lol...same here, as long as i don't hafta ear socks with them...eww


----------



## flamingo

Haha omg!
I actually wear socks with sandals.
I'm sorry, but it's comfortable


----------



## Guest

I know they're comfortable but still...

are they long socks that go up your leg or ankle ones?


----------



## Kyoberr

I like to wear socks with sandals quite a bit, but I don't go into public like that. I hate dry feet, so I like socks. I also hate it when my hands are dry.


----------



## Guest

Long socks and sandals...lol. I admit to wearing short socks and sandals when it's cold. It's a lot more comfortable than closed shoes :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*in sad tone* ohhh...it's so sunny there..lucky.


----------



## Kyoberr

When was that picture taken? It looks so warm there.


----------



## Guest

it's Alabama...it's always warm there...lol


----------



## Guest

It was taken....Wednesday.  And it is warm here during the day....still in the 70s.  Gonna get cooler next week though, finally.


----------



## FishHead

Very Cute Kristin..


----------



## FishHead

my son and I at his school halloween party.


----------



## Guest

Aww, your son is a cutie!


----------



## shade2dope

Here is a pic of my gf her grandma and Me(not in that order )


----------



## Guest

you look like a kid i used to know shadey...last year in school


----------



## shade2dope

I use to live in lansing but I now live in St.louis Mi so maybe that be cool my real name is ruben if that helps


----------



## Guest

Nope, this kid went to my school, Romeo High. His name was Aaron


----------



## FishHead

cool pics everyone... that hamster licking the ice cream is cracking me up.lol


----------



## Guest

lol...thanks..I love him too...


----------



## trashion

*Ohay.*










getting ready to go to work


----------



## joe kool

it's been a while since I've been on ... if you scroll back around page 9 or so I think it is there are more pic's of me but here's one from my time sequestered here in Korea in Oct.


----------



## Kyoberr

I don't know if this will work, but this is me quite a few years ago since I can't find an updated picture at the moment 

Dang it, didn't work, will someone tell me what to do? I went to insert image but I don't have my pic posted on a website.

Can I upload it from my hard drive?


----------



## Guest

If you click "post reply" you will see an attachment manager.....you should be able to attach the file to the post.....but you may need to resize it.


----------



## Kyoberr

Thanks so much JustOneMore20. Here's me when I was I think 10ish.


----------



## Guest

Aww.....you're cute! How long ago was that?


----------



## Kyoberr

Hahaha thanks, uh, about 8-9 years ago, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Guest

Good lord man, get a new picture . lol, it's cute though.


----------



## Buggy

I don't have a good recent pic of me or the Mr. but here is Lil' Bug's Christmas pic.









oops, sorry. that turned out a bit too big LOL


----------



## Guest

Aww, she's cute, Rita  Did you make the dress?


----------



## Buggy

Oh Heavens No girl! Sewing machines hate me. LOL Thanks for the vote of confidence though. 
Thanks, yep she's a doll. Since her big sis moved out she's getting the "only child" syndrome (ie..spoiled rotten!) but she's a sweet heart and really no trouble at all. But....she's only 7. I might change my mind in 5 or 6 years or so. lol


----------



## Buggy

Ok, I thought it was about time to show my face (for what it's worth). I will admit to doing some LIGHT retouching to this pic but hey, if the kids can dress up their pic then so can I. lol











As you can see, my daughter didn't get her looks from me!


----------



## Buggy

Aww kid you're sweet. Maybe a bit blind but sweet. LOL Love you too and thank you.


----------



## flamingo

"My heart is branded,
It's all your fault.
You're hanging from my ribs,
And I hope you fall."


----------



## Guest

Dylan! You're shiny!  

I tried to look sad in this, since as of yesterday I'm all growed up  lol


----------



## flamingo

I am shiny like a bald guy on miami beach :]

Happy late birthday! Gosh.
18 already.. they grow up so fast *sniffle*
Nice pic


----------



## LovinLiveBearer

*ok I give*

Ok after seeing all you fabulous people I gave in and decided to put some pics of my Maui trip up from a couple months ago. :fun:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dylan and Beki!


----------



## s13

Me, crappy picture, took this at like 3am one night after working all day haha


----------



## fishboy

More recent picture of myself


----------



## flamingo

Lmao fishboy, love the picture!

Here's an updated one of myself:








I'm sure Rita is going to yell at me xD


----------



## Ice

Something in the line of ... GET A HAIRCUT !! way ? LOL !!!


----------



## flamingo

Ice said:


> Something in the line of ... GET A HAIRCUT !! way ? LOL !!!


I was thinking more of the lines of, SUCK IT UP, CUPCAKE xD
& I already cut my hair, so meh


----------



## Guest

Me and my sweetie 

I'm on the left for those who don't know I'm a female. 










I need a haircut.....


----------



## Buggy

OMG!!!!! Dylan has a face!!! (kinda) LOL
Nah, not going to yell at you. It's just a phase, you'll grow out of it. lol
When I was your age I did the whole big hair, purple makeup, leg warmer thing so I can't say anything. It does make me want to reach through the screen and push the hair out of your eyes though. LOL Just a pet peeve of mine.

Kristin, you are just a doll! You two look good together.


----------



## Ringo

I've got some free snow to whoever wants it, just come a get it.
Gotten 171'' so far where I live in Maine, it's awesome  










Kay, here's one a bit closer.
Me and my monster perch dood!


----------



## Ringo

Hey Dylan, "Counsin It" comes to mind  haha



flamingo said:


> Lmao fishboy, love the picture!
> 
> Here's an updated one of myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Rita is going to yell at me xD


----------



## Obsidian

Mingo, you have an eye!


----------



## AIRBORNEGUY

Here's me, on the left with the red flannel on:


----------



## TheOldSalt

You won some sort of Congressional Award?

When I look at Airbornes' pic, I can't help but think of Bigfoot or UFO's.


----------



## karazy

some pics of me. they r kinda old, but not that old...


----------



## Guest

karazy said:


> some pics of me. they r kinda old, but not that old...


Dude, you're tiny. LOL


----------



## karazy

hehe. im very tiny! im 13 in like a month so i guess its cuz im young


----------



## Guest

I remember when I went to gator land....I liked the squirrels...lol


----------



## flamingo

The face of karazy... oh... my... lawd xD


----------



## karazy

hahaha. but it is changing. ill post an update in like a month


----------



## guppyart

dooood your likes 2 inches 0_o there is nothing to you man.

its like a stickman with hair


----------



## Clerk

karazy, you a sooo tiny.



I am the pretty birdy.


----------



## Blue Cray

karazy said:


> some pics of me. they r kinda old, but not that old...


Hmm "flip" do you skate?


----------



## karazy

ya. but its been like forever, i have no time. but im trying to find time for skating. i suck at it too xD

well no duh im tiny. im 12 and 11/12ths

but i am 5 2".hehehe


----------



## flamingo

karazy, when you "go scene" we need some pictorials.
Fo sho'


----------



## karazy

lol.k...

hehe, u guys say i look small, u shud see my legs when i have skinnies on


----------



## trashion

Haha, we love you anyway. We were all scrawny little kids at some time (unless we were pudgy little kids)


----------



## Guest

I was the fattest baby....I was like 8.2 lbs or something...lol

I was really really skinny forever...I could eat whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted, and not gain any weight at all....I kinda still can....lol


----------



## karazy

hehe. i was 8.11 pounds when i was born


----------



## trashion

I was like 8.8. Big baby.


----------



## it4lian

Eh well heres me. Just tilt your head sideways lol. Its like a year old though, still look pretty much the same, just sexier =P. Last christmas so I'm kinda dressed up.










Whoa, sorry for huge pic size lol.


----------



## Aliandel

I know I haven't been here too long...however, I thought I'd throw up a picture from Underwater Adventures!!


----------



## Buggy

Ahhhh guys, stop picking on karazy, I think he's adorable. Kinda looks like one of those kid stars. I love your smile!


----------



## karazy

hehe. thankyou very much. lots of girls like it xD


(c0cky much?)


----------



## guppyart

don't worry what karazy lacks in size he makes up in ego.

cut my hair about a week ago,, was finally to long to keep while playing volleyball, and supposedly you should look presentable for job interviews :S.


----------



## flamingo

Nateeee!
You Cut Your Hair!!!.... Again!
Ahhh!


----------



## karazy

hehe. why thank you nate


----------



## Guest

me on my latest vacation...in the last pic, I"m the one on the left


----------



## Guest

ummm...the pics won't show up...try the links, and if they still won't work, let me know....


----------



## Guest

Put a shirt on! lol

They worked for me.


----------



## Guest

the pics or the links?


----------



## Guest

The links worked. The pics don't show up in your post.  And dood, sunblock would have saved your life


----------



## emc7

ouch. Is your skin peeling off now?


----------



## Guest

you have no idea....I look like a lizard...lol

I'm almost done now...I just have a little bit left on my shoulders. I got it so bad on my shoulders and upper back that it wouldn't even peel, and it's so deep, I can't peel it off....it made me look like an old person  I had good color tho


----------



## blcknwitecuban

ahhh
we HAVE gone back to april! and all the updated fotos are gone! everyone looks how they looked in april now! that means i have an afro! yay


----------



## Guest

Haha....very true Daemon. We all went back to our April looks. 


*remembers she doesn't look much different now....*


----------



## gil_ong

well, i guess i'll repost this pic.

here is my wife and i on a wine tour last fall.


----------



## COM

This is the only picture ever taken of me that I have liked:









Okay I sorta like this one too... beer pong champions








I'm the one on the right.


----------



## s13

looks like you're suckin' in your gut... =p


----------



## guppyart

* vouches for that that statement*


----------



## s13

a little gut is cute imo


----------



## karazy

ya, its more natural looking...even though skinny girls are good too


----------



## akangelfood

This thread makes me feel old. ;-) You're all so young! Here's my pic anyway. Taken about 2 years ago. I look the same, but have shorter hair now.


----------



## gil_ong

akangelfood said:


> This thread makes me feel old. ;-) You're all so young!


i wish i were your age again.


----------



## Good Wolf

We aren't old. We are distinguished and established...wise...yeah...thats it...


----------



## sneasle

I'll try and get something posted from when i'm at the lake this weekend. I don't gets pics taken of me very often.

A bit of an old pic, only one I can find right now:

http://photos-802.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v80/210/29/7021802/n7021802_34674095_7439.jpg


----------



## gil_ong

i'm the same way. i'm usually behind the camera instead of in front of it.


----------



## FishHead

akangelfood said:


> This thread makes me feel old. ;-) You're all so young! Here's my pic anyway. Taken about 2 years ago. I look the same, but have shorter hair now.


29 isn't old. very cute pic too.


----------



## Guest

This past memorial day tubing/jetskiing at my cousins house. :fun:


----------



## Guest

my as of about 10 minutes ago :lol:


----------



## Good Wolf

Mrs. I <3 Fish and I about a year ago.


----------



## trashion

Sometimes, it gets so hot you just gotta chill out half-naked, reading Batman comics...


----------



## karazy

hahaha. noice!


----------



## trashion

I thought so, lol.


----------



## s13

In that picture you look like Sharon, Ozzy's wife lol


----------



## trashion

Except not old


----------



## s13

Yes, not old


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i must not see the resemblence.. but batman rules!! he is my second favorite superhero after the thundercats.


----------



## Ron the handyman

trashion said:


> Sometimes, it gets so hot you just gotta chill out half-naked, reading Batman comics...


I think you just like to be half-naked. ;P R.


----------



## trashion

Hey, I live on the top floor. No kind of cool air up here. Conditions require some degree of nudity.


----------



## karazy

what if theres people looking through your windows? :O


----------



## Guest

trashion said:


> Hey, I live on the *top floor*. No kind of cool air up here. Conditions require some degree of nudity.


:withstup:


----------



## Ron the handyman

trashion said:


> Hey, I live on the top floor. No kind of cool air up here. Conditions require some degree of nudity.


I smile from ear to ear. R.


----------



## k-dawg-

BB did you get your braces off recently or am i just unobservant?

EDIT: BTW I might just have to one up you and take pictures of me in my sexy swimmin jammers next time I'm at the pool =P


----------



## trashion

She did, she made a post about it a couple of days ago


----------



## sneasle

karazy said:


> what if theres people looking through your windows? :O


good for them?


----------



## Osiris

Here's snapshots of kids from yesterday up at uncle's place:


----------



## Guest

holy cow....NICE pool!


----------



## Guest

Another fish tank pic:










Me and my boyfriend (he never smiles in pics)


















Don't crack on my armpit pics.


----------



## sneasle

Yay! Armpits!


----------



## Osiris

K, did you dye ur hair????


----------



## Guest

Aw, Kristin, you make a cute couple, and nice tanks!

Adorable little people Marty


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys!



Osiris said:


> K, did you dye ur hair????


Nope, I sure didn't. Does it look darker? My hair must be gradually getting darker or something. People always ask if I've dyed it.


----------



## Lindsey

Me at the aquarium in Vancouver, BC


----------



## s13

sneaky sneaky eyes and then a canuk OMG


----------



## akangelfood

Lindsey said:


> Me at the aquarium in Vancouver, BC


The Vancouver Aquariums are incredible! It was by far the best part of my trip to B.C. Nice pic.


----------



## trashion

Had to show this one off, haha.








My yellin' face. What do you figure I'm yelling, "AAARGH!" looks like it.

Oh and this is from work. I'm holding Masterpiece glass (specially treated to not reflect light) Can you see it?


----------



## trashion

Thanks, Beki!

Hehe, that's usually how people figure it out in that picture


----------



## karazy

your pretty 

i like the color changing hair

and i see the glass too! it wud be kool to make a tank out of that stuffs


----------



## trashion

Hmmm...maybe! How thick is the glass on a small tank? Masterpiece glass is about 1/8th inch thick. Maybe i'll built a really small shrimp tank out of scraps from big 36x40s or something


----------



## TheOldSalt

That is some freakishly hard-to-see glass. Is it expensive?


----------



## trashion

Very. one small sheet of maybe like 24x24 will cost you at least 60 bucks. We waste a ton of it in the shop though, I may swipe the scraps and build a small tank.


----------



## jones57742

TheOldSalt said:


> That is some freakishly hard-to-see glass. Is it expensive?


If I had to guess it would be well in excess of 2".

TR


----------



## Guest

isnt that what they call "starfire" glass for fishtanks? if so, it is expensive, but they are making tanks with it. supposed to be the glass with the most clarity.


----------



## Guest

GoodMike said:


> isnt that what they call "starfire" glass for fishtanks? if so, it is expensive, but they are making tanks with it. supposed to be the glass with the most clarity.


 
That's what I was thinking as well. If its the same type of glass labeled "starfire," you can buy tanks made with it, usually for a significantly higher price. I know a lot of reef keepers that have big tanks made with starfire glass. They do really improve the clarity.


----------



## CukeTheExile

Just an update, havnt posted any recent pics.

Forgive the fuzziness of the pic it was taken on my cell phone.


----------



## gil_ong

just thought i'd wh0re out one of the decent pics i have of myself. this one is especially poignant since it was taken by my wife (we can't seem to get her to break the habit of snapping the camera when she takes a pic, so this one is a mild miracle.)


----------



## trashion

Hehe. You're very handsome, Gil!


----------



## gil_ong

thanks for the compliment!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I like Rochester. It's nice. I was always surprised by just how clean and attractive much of upstate NY really is, compared to the mental image many folks have when they think about NY.
I used to pick up loads of beer there at a brewery near the Bausch & Lomb monument, and I'd walk around a bit while waiting for my turn on the docks. I dug it.

It's a good picture, too. I'm gonna guess that your wife either got very lucky or that your camera has face-recognition tech in it.


----------



## gil_ong

TheOldSalt said:


> I like Rochester. It's nice. I was always surprised by just how clean and attractive much of upstate NY really is, compared to the mental image many folks have when they think about NY.
> I used to pick up loads of beer there at a brewery near the Bausch & Lomb monument, and I'd walk around a bit while waiting for my turn on the docks. I dug it.


yeah, upstate is completely different from NYC and the surrounding areas, but it's truly amazing how most people forget that there's a whole state attached to that craphole. :chair:



TheOldSalt said:


> It's a good picture, too. I'm gonna guess that your wife either got very lucky or that your camera has face-recognition tech in it.


she got lucky. and i reckon that using a heavier camera helps.



Baby_Baby said:


> Great pic, Gil! University of Rochester is one of my scholarship schools! So is Colgate and about 3 others in New York. Sweet action!


what's your major? if you ever come check things out, let me know!


----------



## gil_ong

only 15? as in you're 15 years old?


----------



## COM

Looking good. Colgate is the place to go between those two. Or if you like the coldness of upstate New York, check out Cornell.


----------



## gil_ong

Baby_Baby said:


> *NodNod*


never would have thought. i figured you were in your late teens/early twenties.

damn! i feel old!


----------



## jones57742

Baby_Baby said:


> I was thinking maybe Economics, English, Philosophy, Film and Media Studies, Computer Science, etc. :] Gotta narrow it down!


*Physics!!!* Everything else is downhill from there!

TR


----------



## lohachata

one of the highest paying jobs in the US is chemical engineer with MBA.
but being a lawyer and/or politician is better because you can lie and steal all day and get paid for it.if you want to keep peoples respect beki;stay away from those fields.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Just stick with international supermodel; you might as well get famous along with rich.
(_ and then I can tell all my jealous friends that I know you _ )


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> one of the highest paying jobs in the US is chemical engineer with MBA.
> but being a lawyer and/or politician is better because you can lie and steal all day and get paid for it.if you want to keep peoples respect beki;stay away from those fields.



so much ignorance in this comment that it is actually quite humorous. thanks for the laugh


----------



## jones57742

lohachata said:


> ... if you want to keep peoples respect beki;stay away from those fields.





GoodMike said:


> so much ignorance in this comment that it is actually quite humorous. thanks for the laugh


The wisdom of John's comment being considered facetious lends even further credibility to his comment.

TR


----------



## Guest

im sure Jones.....if you wanna consider that wisdom. I know a lot of well respected attorneys....A LOT... it only takes a few bad ones..and everyone assumes all attorneys are crooks, but that is FAR from the truth, but please feel free to believe what you want. lets talk about the respect involved in johns line of work, or is it easier to bash other peoples? 

MOD EDIT: Alright, knock it off, already. Everyone likes a good lawyer joke, and law students know what they're getting themselves into when they begin. Times are tough, though, and most folks are happy to have any job they can get these days, so there's no point in bashing people who wind up in certain arenas.


----------



## Ice

TheOldSalt said:


> I like Rochester. It's nice. I was always surprised by just how clean and attractive much of upstate NY really is, compared to the mental image many folks have when they think about NY.


I have a sis-in-law that lives in Rochester, NY. In fact I live in, Utica, NY. Right smack dab in Central New York. Oh yeah easy travelling in all directions for me. Syracuse to the west (1 hour drive) Rochester is 2 1/2 hrs west of me as well , Albany to the east (1 hour, 15 minutes), Adirondacks to the north (48 minutes), Cooperstown to the south (40 minutes).


----------



## Jwee1125

I just realized Julie is a Batman fan! (Batfan?)

I am a huge Batman fan myself. Well, I mean, I'm a small guy, but am a big...no wait... 

Anyhoo, I have well over 1500 Batman comics (Bats and the family, I should say) and about 8, 9k comics in all. Not really sure how many, to be honest.

Anyway, sorry to not attach a pic, but I'm on a family member's comp.


----------



## Guest

Ice said:


> I have a sis-in-law that lives in Rochester, NY. *In fact I live in, Utica, NY.* Right smack dab in Central New York. Oh yeah easy travelling in all directions for me. Syracuse to the west (1 hour drive) Rochester is 2 1/2 hrs west of me as well , Albany to the east (1 hour, 15 minutes), Adirondacks to the north (48 minutes), Cooperstown to the south (40 minutes).


I live in Utica, MI 

I got my senior pics taken yesterday, so as soon as I have them, I'll scan a few and post them...lol


----------



## Guest

Nice to see the new/ish faces. Beki, you two are cute together 

The Ichinator staring off into oblivion...









A pic taken from a hall through a door in a mirror of a train...








Looks like my hair is black there, but that's just because it was raining like mad. The pic is blurry, but the train was cool


----------



## Guest

How come none of your pics are in color? Except the one where you're far away and through the crack of a door. LOL :razz:


----------



## Guest

How come there are no pics of you?


----------



## Guest

There are on my MSN. lol


----------



## Guest

Psshh










I'll stop hijacking the thread now


----------



## Kyoberr

Ichthius said:


> Psshh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop hijacking the thread now


I always imagined you to be some guy in your 50's. Hahaha


----------



## Buggy

by request.... a few updates of me...





























Ok, thats enough. lol


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ya'll have it all wrong... Icthy's pics ARE in color. SHE'S just black & white.


----------



## Guest

Gah, I've been found out...

Thanks, B!

Hi Rita and Rita's daughter!

Maybe some of the newer people will post up their mugs...or the older members.


----------



## Ice

Ich -

You still look like Electra ! LOL !!!
And yes, I still look like Bruce Willis .....


----------



## Guest

Ichthius said:


> Maybe some of the newer people will post up their mugs...or the older members.


----------



## Osiris

She called Mike OLD!


----------



## Guest

haha, Mike.  I guess that was too good to pass up.


----------



## s13

me fitting into my girlfriends sweater LOL










Me being a "whyte boiiii" aka idiot









Last but not least, me eating my girlfriend's BRAINZ!


----------



## Guest

I like the last one. Very attractive. LOL


----------



## Guest

Great pics! Some of them really crack me up.  I gotta get a new pic of myself.



I love the yard flamingo, Beki!


----------



## Guest

GAA!!! I can't scan my senior pics and then put them on photo bucket. Wrong type of file :/

In the mean time....

my sister:









me:


----------



## akangelfood

One word:

"Spoooooon!!"


----------



## Guest

"Look what I found...IT'S A SPOON!!!!!!!"

That's what I think everytime I see that pic...haha


----------



## Guest

Hi Andrew, his sister, and the spoon!

Here's a color photo (because Katie complained ) of me. It had to be taken with a phone because my camera died, and my SO's camera died. :withstup: So, excuse the clarity issues.










Now post a picture Katie!


----------



## Ron the handyman

Baby_Baby said:


> You're so gorgeous, Leah! Great photo  (even if it was taken with a phone!)


I concur R.


----------



## Johnny-J5

Hello, newguy here diving in the deep end!



















From my recent vaca out at Flathead Lake, MT. Did some epic hiking out in Glacier Nat'l Park.


----------



## Buggy

Hey Johnny, great pics! Always nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## Johnny-J5

^^ thanks Buggy!

okay so just went through this gem of a thread....God i feel old, some of you guys are still teenagers!

Baby_baby, your only 15?? You look much much older, prob older looking than me! If i saw you in real life id prob get arrested....

And whats with all the mods being cuties (BB, Ich, onemore20)? Is that like a prerequisite? All in all, great way to spend my last 1/2hr at work, thanks!


----------



## gil_ong

Johnny-J5 said:


> If i saw you in real life id prob get arrested....


you're such a slut.


----------



## karazy

heres an updated pic of meh!


----------



## Johnny-J5

gil_ong said:


> you're such a slut.


Shut it Gil, i know yore thinking the same thing, lol! I just wonder what would happen if OT found this place....much much debauchery would ensue. 

Saw some pics of you and the wife. You two look good man, nice work...


----------



## gil_ong

Johnny-J5 said:


> Shut it Gil, i know yore thinking the same thing, lol! I just wonder what would happen if OT found this place....much much debauchery would ensue.


shudder.... i hate to think.



Johnny-J5 said:


> Saw some pics of you and the wife. You two look good man, nice work...


thanks, mang.


----------



## crazyfishlady

Here's a cute pic of me...Hahahaha!


----------



## Guest

karazy, have you finally started to sprout some height?  Jk...You do look taller though.

Interesting pics, people! Especially you, crazyfishlady. Do the makeup yourself?

Oh, and thanks for the compliments on my photo


----------



## crazyfishlady

Yes I did. That was last years halloween.


----------



## karazy

lol, i grew bout 4-5 inches since my last pic on here.

and thank you baby_baby, right back atcha


----------



## Buggy

Karazy, you are still a cutie! I feel sorry for all of the young hearts you are going to break.

Johnny, I was privilaged to meet Baby_Baby in person and trust me, she is WAY to pretty for her own good. I wanted to lock her up to protect her from all of you hungry studs out there. LOL
And I know what you mean about the pretty mods. These young ladies are so beautiful I'm ashamed to even show my pics on here. Ah well, time marches on.


----------



## Johnny-J5

haha i cant imagine all the guys BB's father has to beat with a stick to lay off of her....god im gonna be so intimidating to all my future daughters BF's when i meet them, it'll be amusing!

There has to be something in the water thats making 15yr olds look like 21yr olds..or is it just MTV? BB do you drink tap water ?


----------



## gil_ong

do you remember seeing that one pic on OT about how animal growth hormones has its uses? a little too graphic to post here


----------



## Johnny-J5

Thats true about hormones....which reminds me about the plastic bottles. There are a lot of wierd plasticizers that they put in clear bottles (like nalgene) one specifically comes to mind called BPA (bispanol A i beleive), im sure a lot of you guys have heard of it. The last couple issues of Discover Magazine shows some studies on the effects of the hormonal like synthetic polymers.....

So maybe its not the water, but the container that holds the water......


----------



## s13

I'm glad I'm not a girl.


----------



## karazy

lol
i'd be your body gaurd baby_baby

and thank you buggy


----------



## Johnny-J5

Baby_Baby said:


> I don't watch MTV xD And I rarely ever drink tap water....hmm.
> 
> And yeah, the line of freaks is actually pretty long. I went on a date with this one guy named Chris who was 19 (Stupid Beki! STUPID STUPID STUPID!) and I found out that he was actually engaged.
> I called up his fiance and told her.
> 
> Wait, ex fiance.


LMAO, youre a home wrecker too! It just keeps on getting better and better . Wait and how old were you when you went on said date? 



Baby_Baby said:


> Anyway, yeah I've got some horror stories, espescially lately. I wish my boyfriend were back in town so I could let him glare at them. *tisk tisk, sigh*
> 
> I need to hire Loha or TOS as a bodyguard


Hey im sure they were all great experiences to learn from. Its not like you got physically hurt at all, u just didnt have the time that you thought youd have....i hope.

You should carry around bear mase or something :lol:


----------



## Buggy

My sis is going to be in Tulsa around the 17th for surgery, I may come with her.


----------



## guppyart

-_- I remember chris..... enough said.

and I will also toss out while were at it that beki will one day make someone the happiest husband possible.
she is a diamond among coal, tall, beautiful, amazing personality, morals,and alot of self respect.

need more girls like her in the world


----------



## jones57742

Baby_Baby said:


> I need to hire Loha or TOS as a bodyguard


Ron and his West Texas ******* Lone Star drinking buddies would probably produce better results.

TR


----------



## lohachata

nah.....spent 26 years as an arms dealer.i own class 3 automatic weapons and destructive devices...and a 50 cal BMG sniper rifle..effective range....2+ miles.308 styer scout and other goodies.
any problems GB;just holler.


----------



## guppyart

these are nearly 2months old 0_o were has the time gone.
bestman for bestfriends weeding
















I really do hate posing for photos, much more comfortable behind the camera


----------



## crazyfishlady

Best Man for Bestfriends wedding? And your 19? Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## gil_ong

crazyfishlady said:


> Best Man for Bestfriends wedding? And your 19? Am I reading that correctly?


that's what i thought.


----------



## guppyart

gil_ong said:


> that's what i thought.


yup and the groom is actually younger then me,, won't be 19 till November I think.
myself and another friend weren't 100% behind his choice but we backed him anyways


----------



## crazyfishlady

Ah well...I'm 24 and just got married in July to a 35 year old...I'd like to think that I'm more mature though...


----------



## lohachata

look at it this way fishlady..when he was 21;you were 10...the dude is a cradle robber....
but then my ex girlfriend was 22 years younger than i....lol


----------



## crazyfishlady

heheheh...yeah that's bad


----------



## crazyfishlady

Why thank you!:mrgreen:


----------



## gil_ong

believe it or not, but i'm noticing it only now.

hello, legs!

/lecherous leer


----------



## crazyfishlady

Yeah that pic is from the honeymoon in Mexico. AAAAhhh...it was so nice just chillin' on the beach sippin' my pina colada and eatin' nachos & cheese all day long....


----------



## gil_ong




----------



## trashion

Haha! Great pic Gil. Cute dog.


----------



## Buggy

Gil, is that a chihuahua? It looks a lot like my dog Peanut.


----------



## gil_ong

nope. we're not really sure what she is since we adopted her from the humane society. she was listed as a JRT/fox terrier mix, but quite a few people, including the trainer have told us that she would pass as a pure short-haired fox terrier


----------



## Kyoberr

I recharged the camera's batteries... I had to change my picture on facebook too. Baby_Baby, you kind of look like Enya


----------



## Blue Cray

Why is it that Gil acually looks like he keeps fish, if i saw him in the street i'd say hey you must be a fish keeper.


----------



## gil_ong

Blue Cray said:


> Why is it that Gil acually looks like he keeps fish, if i saw him in the street i'd say hey you must be a fish keeper.


really? i do?


----------



## Blue Cray

Yep well you also look like a doctor so i dunno. I think it's just cause you look like people i know in the hobby and my moms friend is a dr and you look like him.


----------



## Buggy

Gil, here is a pic of my chihuahua Peanut. See why I say they look a lot alike? LOL
He is a standard size so he's a bit bigger then you would expect a chihuahua to be.


----------



## gil_ong

Buggy said:


> Gil, here is a pic of my chihuahua Peanut. See why I say they look a lot alike? LOL
> He is a standard size so he's a bit bigger then you would expect a chihuahua to be.


wow. the similarity really is quite striking.

how large is Peanut? mine's about 16lbs.


----------



## Guest

gil_ong said:


> wow. the similarity really is quite striking.
> 
> how large is Peanut? mine's about 16lbs.


And through a strange series of events, long lost look-a-like doggy relatives find each other on a fish forum. Tonight at 11.

Sorry, had to  Cute dogs!


----------



## Buggy

I don't know about look-a-like doggy relatives but I bet they would make very cute babies. lol
He weighs 10 1/2 lbs and stands about 7 1/2" at the shoulder (guessing a bit here, he wouldn't stand still for me). He's a bit of a chunky butt. lol


----------



## Kyoberr

Yeah I like Enya a lot too, maybe you are Enya!!! Wow that's so cool


----------



## curtman602003

Here's us...

Curtis and Korina being goofy...











and us before prom in May of '07


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i wouldnt consider myself a new memeber.. but heres some new photos from the summer.


----------



## s13

Thundercats GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Heres me sportin' some chops.


----------



## Ringo

So, it's been a while since I've put a picture up. Prepare yourself....









Me sporting my gf's sunglasses on the ride back from wally world. Those things are huge.


----------



## crazyfishlady

I'm the bride...


----------



## gil_ong

just found this. here's my mum feeding me birthday cake from my 1st birthday.


----------



## Tonnie

Well, here i am.. :fun:


----------



## Guest

Ringo said:


> So, it's been a while since I've put a picture up. Prepare yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me sporting my gf's sunglasses on the ride back from wally world. Those things are huge.


My sisters got almost the same shades...Here's me in them :razz:


----------



## Cory Lover

Andrew and Hunter are twins....hehe


----------



## Guest

meyb ethey are the same ones...Hunter...Do your's have little sparklies on the sides?


----------



## jones57742

fbg:

Nice to see you after our visiting.

TR


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> fbg:
> 
> Nice to see you after our visiting.
> 
> TR


Huh?


----------



## karazy

new pic of me taken today


----------



## TheOldSalt

LOLOLOL

I LOVE the new avatar, Karazy


----------



## Ringo

I don't think that they do Andrew... I haven't seen them for a while now, she's changed pairs since then.

lol Beki, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to see them ones you talk about... Biggest ones I've seen were those right there, haha and I guess I though they were big....


----------



## Guest

pic of me from my school's spirit week. First week in October. It was class shirt day, so I wore my class shirt, and colored my hair white and red, our school colors.










other days I dyed my hair:

neon day:









hall color day (red white and blue):









and a random hamster pic:


----------



## trashion

Aw!!! I have a hamster too, mine's a chinese dwarf.


----------



## justintrask

*Ah shucks, here I am*

Just so you all know me.









girlfriends horse Calypso, one of my best friends.









Audio Recording for the upcoming documentary Hope's Messengers









On tour playing Virginia Beach last summer









Me and Casey before her prom









Pudding Slip n Slide. Enough Said.


----------



## Georgia Peach

justintrask said:


> Pudding Slip n Slide. Enough Said.


hheheheheeehhehee


----------



## Kyoberr

You have a big yard lucky. You and Casey match nicely.


----------



## justintrask

thats at my friend kirks house. My yard at home is 13 acres, but right now i live in an apartment building in boston


----------



## crazyfishlady

myspace.com/nesstaurus

If you have a myspace send me a friend request!


----------



## Osiris

Here's some pics  Littles one up at Uncles' house:

















Car Show:









Me:


----------



## Buggy

OMG, I finally get to see a pic of MartyMan! Nice pic, I'm impressed!


----------



## mrmoby

I was out finishing up the last of the yardwork before the snow flies. This ended up in today's paper. Guess it beats being in the court section........


----------



## mrmoby

Baby_Baby said:


> Or the obituaries
> hee hee. Great shot



Very true!*lol*


----------



## wm_crash

Me with two of the Turisas guys (guitarist Jussi on left, violonist Ossi on right)










Me and my long lost twin brothers:










Turisas performing:

















cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## ThatFishKid

nice. this is me a week or so ago with my fish tank. at the last second my girlfriend dropped my beardie on my head.


----------



## Maztachief

Here are some pictures of me, most also with my girlfriend. 


Snow at school









Speak easy night









Her family reunion









Halloween! Made the helmet in a day!


----------



## Fishychic

Maztachief said:


> Here are some pictures of me, most also with my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Snow at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak easy night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her family reunion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween! Made the helmet in a day!



Nice pictures! The amy whinehouse look isn't compete without shoulder straps hanging off the shoulder and a bit of an annoyed look! hahah


----------



## Maztachief

Fishychic said:


> Nice pictures! The amy whinehouse look isn't compete without shoulder straps hanging off the shoulder and a bit of an annoyed look! hahah


She rocked it though and almost won the costume contest that night, she drew the same tattoos and everything


----------



## Fishychic

Maztachief said:


> She rocked it though and almost won the costume contest that night, she drew the same tattoos and everything



Wow! Who won?


----------



## Maztachief

Fishychic said:


> Wow! Who won?


There was a large showing of anime-lover/renaissance fair types that night who yelled really loudly for some kid who was wearing a small set of real antlers and said he was a druid. It was pretty lame imho, no work or anything really. :-? All the good costumes just got runner up


----------



## Fishychic

Maztachief said:


> There was a large showing of anime-lover/renaissance fair types that night who yelled really loudly for some kid who was wearing a small set of real antlers and said he was a druid. It was pretty lame imho, no work or anything really. :-? All the good costumes just got runner up



The judges must all be druids! I'm kind of disappointed, I play a druid but I definitely would've added a lot more to my costume than antlers :/

Amy whinehouse impersonation>Douche with small antlers.


----------



## gil_ong

Fishychic said:


> Bubba Fett helmet > Amy whinehouse impersonation>Douche with small antlers.


fixed.


----------



## Maztachief

gil_ong said:


> fixed.


*Boba Fett haha


----------



## Allycat41

*Alyson*









me and the BF








Goldfish from the fair!


----------



## fish_doc

Welcome Allycat - I have this feeling I have seen you before somewhere.


----------



## COM

Hey Allyson - welcome!

I love that Van Gogh - it's such a riot and made a great cover for David Sedaris's last book.


----------



## Maztachief

I love that Van Gogh - it's such a riot and made a great cover for David Sedaris's last book.[/QUOTE]


----------



## COM

Oh that's a creepy piece... sorry for spelling your name wrong, Alyson.


----------



## justintrask

Baby_Baby, if there were a jaw dropping smilie, i would use it right now. great pictures


----------



## Knight~Ryder

This is me a few hours away from Edmonton at Lake Louise (right by Banff, Jasper, Alberta)



Me being silly at my wedding (I was told to do this)



Older picture of me and girlfriend (now wife)



Wedding cake!



I dressed like this for one day....



Great shot I guess



Okay, that's enoough for now.


----------



## Osiris

I like the james bond pose! LOL.

Great shots Beki 

Allycat, they gave you a fish?? I havent' seen goldfish game at the fair in quite some time, its usually 90-100 when we have fairs here


----------



## gil_ong

Knight~Ryder said:


> Great shot I guess


reminds me of a Bollywood movie.


----------



## jones57742

Very nice Gil: very nice lookin bride also.

TR


----------



## Fishychic

A few pics of me and friends.  

Me at Renfest like the nerd I am. Seriously, I could NOT breathe in that thing! 










At the B-more aquarium. Amazing 









My friend Justin and I at the VA aquarium. No, I'm not short. He's just really tall. I'm about 5'7. 









A narcissistic me! LOL. I Miss my long hair  










My best friend Sarah and I in a photo booth. This is my "sexy" look!


----------



## Allycat41

Osiris said:


> I like the james bond pose! LOL.
> 
> Great shots Beki
> 
> Allycat, they gave you a fish?? I havent' seen goldfish game at the fair in quite some time, its usually 90-100 when we have fairs here


They didn't have the fish there, we had to go to the pet store to pick them up.


----------



## jones57742

Lookin good AC!

Bek: lovely as usual.

Very nice Fc! BTW I like the long hair also. It is stunning.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey...waitaminute... Alleycat is definitely someone I've seen before...someplace..

Hey, Beki, I'd bet the professional pics aren't much better than most of yours.


----------



## Fishychic

jones57742 said:


> Very nice Fc! BTW I like the long hair also. It is stunning.
> 
> TR



Thank you! :smile:


----------



## lohachata

it is amazing how many really beautiful young women grace this site...
oh to be young again.....lol..
beki...you are absolutely stunning..


----------



## justintrask

*flexes his young (notsomuchlikejohn) muscles*


----------



## Fishychic

*whoos at Justin to save embarrassment and to make the situation less akward.*





Just kidding.


----------



## gil_ong

why does it always take me to post #648 whenever i click on this thread and want to see the lastest posts?


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Fishy, there is something over your left shoulder. Your looking the wrong way.


----------



## Fishychic

Knight~Ryder said:


> Fishy, there is something over your left shoulder. Your looking the wrong way.




It's my evil rabbit coming to bite my head off


----------



## smark

My photo bucket Pic of me and my daughter on our school trip in the beginning of the school year. The others are of my two daughters and our niece’s younger daughter. Also pets and other stuff. 
http://s489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/1GrnT/


----------



## jones57742

smark said:


> My photo bucket Pic of me and my daughter on our school trip in the beginning of the school year.


sm:

Your daughter obviously must be a throwback to genes which are not presently dominate! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding of course.

She is very, very cute and nice fishies, tank and aquascaping.

TR


----------



## gil_ong

here is a pic my biddy took of me while i was home in singapore about 2 weeks ago.











i think this one is hilarious. taken in '91 (as shown in the pic). this was in pre-university and the girls are 2 of my good friends from back then. it was amazing catching up with them after 17 year!!! all thanks to facebook.


----------



## Fishychic

that foood looks goooooood!!!!


Now I wanna beer!


----------



## fishboy

Me taking the train


----------



## fish_doc

I see your city is going through cutbacks also and pulling out the old mass transit equipment.


----------



## fishboy

yea, at least the trains aren't as crowded and the seats are broken in


----------



## aspects

<====this is me==========


----------



## s13

Sunday ride yay (I know I'm in the middle of the road)









Me really tired at my last job for the day









Me being a dummy


----------



## aspects

aspects said:


> <====this is me==========


whoops. changed my avatar.

heres me, myself, and I


----------



## aspects

s13 said:


> Me being a dummy


nice bike.


----------



## 207lauras

here's me!


----------



## flamingo

Aspects... I absolutely love that style of photo


----------



## aspects

flamingo said:


> Aspects... I absolutely love that style of photo


which one are you referring to?


----------



## flamingo

Where you placed three images of yourself in one.


----------



## s13

aspects said:


> nice bike.


Thanks man, I love my triumph!


----------



## Cacatuoides

aspects didn't place three pics in one, he is so fast that it looks that way  How else can he keep up with all his fish and tanks he has?


----------



## Knight~Ryder




----------



## Knight~Ryder

How do you guys like those palm trees in the mall when it's -40 outside! Oh yeah and the old school nintendo games.


----------



## lohachata

is your shop in that mall jordan?


----------



## jones57742

Lookin good KR:

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder

lohachata said:


> is your shop in that mall jordan?


Yes, my store is in West Edmonton Mall. I run kiosks a few months of the year selling games and toys in the busy season.

I currently work selling sunglasses such as gucci, versace, oakley, rayban etc, as a fallback. I have been there many years. I don't like running a business all year round as I like time to myself and the family, and doing things that benefit others.

Thank you jones.


----------



## flamingo

Gah.


----------



## aspects

bringing sexy back


----------



## aspects

mmmmmmmmmmm..... beansprouts.......


----------



## s13

Me at work










(you can see the 4 foot alligator gar behind me. Man was it an adrenalin rush to grab him by the tail lol)


----------



## COM

Bass Pro Shop?


----------



## s13

COM said:


> Bass Pro Shop?


Yeah, I contract for them


----------



## lohachata

you don't need make-up GB..a natural you is quite perfect..
i think you need to teach me how to take pictures..


----------



## s13

Me being stupid while shooting the other day. I called it my Rambo pose lol.


----------



## sarahbellum

The fiance` and I this past weekend for one of our many engagement photos.


----------



## Guest

the one with the girl.....was WAY drunk with my all time fav drinker partner! she was leavin to aust for her studies and the 2nd one was after a 14 hour session! i dont remember most of what happened after we left the hotel that morning! lol


----------



## Kurtfr0

lmao. You got robbed, went streaking, put your head in your fish tank in thoughts of thinking you can talk to fish.


----------



## Guest

lol yea! i woke up in my bed with my cloths on....thats a good sign!


----------



## jones57742

Zakk:

Was the nice lady still there and if not did you find a spare arm somewhere?

Just kidding of course! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------



## Guest

lol  she wnet home!!!!!! damn i miss that woman!


----------



## FlatLine

The easiest way for me to show a pic is link my myspace: http://www.myspace.com/flatline84


----------



## GupLove

Kurtfr0 said:


> lmao. You got robbed, went streaking, put your head in your fish tank in thoughts of thinking you can talk to fish.



LOL Kurt!! Too funny!!

I have those dreams often....scary I know!


----------



## Tallonebball

This is me yo.


----------



## Guest

dude! u look TAAAALLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tallonebball

Yep I'm 6' 5'' tall and 240lbs.. thats helps when your a basketball player tho lol


----------



## fish_doc

> The distortion is caused by the wide angle lens I was shooting with


And here I just thought you borrowed your arms from that cartoon character plastic man.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

In the mountains by Jasper, Alberta, Canada



Random



My wife and I during our wedding in August.


----------



## alliecat420

PRTTEY WEDDING PICS KR!

makes mine kinda lame
the one you can hardly see me in i'm at the Phipps Conservitory in my hometown Pittsburgh.. and the second is just messin arround with the camera


----------



## BV77

ahh Pittsburgh, my home town............GO PENS!!


----------



## jones57742

Knight~Ryder said:


> My wife and I during our wedding in August.


KR: the question which bears asking in West Texan is "where in the world was that gal slumming when she ran into her husband???"

Just kidding of course!!!

You and your bride make a very handsome couple!




alliecat420 said:


> and the second is just messin arround with the camera


a4: In West Texan "another good lookin honey on the Forum"!

TR


----------



## Buggy

KR, I love that first pic. I wish I had a place like that around here to just sit and enjoy nature. And your wife is beautiful! Jones is right, you make a cute couple.

Now, I think we have a problem. Miss Beki is growing up WAY too fast! I'm going to have to go up and kidnap her and keep her with me until she's at least 30! LOL


----------



## Knight~Ryder

jones57742 said:


> KR: the question which bears asking in West Texan is "where in the world was that gal slumming when she ran into her husband???"TR


It was around your neck of the woods, only a few blocks from your neighborhood. ;-)

Actually I might as well ask now, is there a lot of Filipino where you live?


----------



## jones57742

Knight~Ryder said:


> Actually I might as well ask now, is there a lot of Filipino where you live?


None that I am aware of in San Angelo (or at least none that I have "run into to").

Quite a few Filipino are congregated at UT in Austin which is 226 miles from San Angelo.

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Okay, I decided to throw up a few more wedding pics and more!!! I have over 4000 of them anyway.



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

There you go!


----------



## sarahbellum

From our wedding on June 6th, 2009.


----------



## N0z

awesome to see you all  and i dont have a camera atm so i cant show my self 

oh and i swear some of Baby_Baby's photos are trying to turn us on


----------



## OneFishTwoFish

I guess I may as well post a photo too, since I haven't yet. 




Thats getting home from the club one night and this one is no makeup me!


----------



## Guest

DUDE N0Z! chill out lil boy!


----------



## flamingo

Fluff, you just HAD to wear spanky pants huh? xD


----------



## OneFishTwoFish

Awwe! Thanks Baby_Baby! I was kinda just goofing off in the hallway one day! Your a very pretty young lady as well!


----------



## mrmoby

Trying out the new grill......and the new cheesehead.....


----------



## Guest

nice hat! LOL


----------



## N0z

Me at local pool!








Me with a friend (drunk)








Again.. 









Sorry for the image size!!!! i dono how to resize them


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

ugh, you drink at the age of 15?!


----------



## N0z

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ugh, you drink at the age of 15?!


not often but once and a while ....


----------



## Dragonbeards

First of all, N0z, that's disgusting. Second of all, this has been here for 47 pages, and I haven't even noticed it . Goodness, I guess I shall grace you all with a picture of yours truly, taken... meh... 2 months ago, at the entrance of the Woodland Park Zoo. As evidenced by the shorts, it was really hot out (I hate shorts)...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

why do you hate shorts? there is nothing wrong with your legs.


----------



## Dragonbeards

Hehe, you just hit the nail on the head. I don't like people to see my legs


----------



## Guest

whats wrong with drinkin pleco?!?!?  i started smoking by the age of 12, was drinking by the age of 15 and a stoner by the age of 18! i still have all my vices! 

this is a pic of me driving back stoned outta my skull sometime last week!


----------



## Bryjm

Zakk said:


> whats wrong with drinkin pleco?!?!?  i started smoking by the age of 12, was drinking by the age of 15 and a stoner by the age of 18! i still have all my vices!
> 
> this is a pic of me driving back stoned outta my skull sometime last week!




You sound like a real winner, exactly the kind of role model we should have for our youth today. Keep preaching about your usage of drugs and alcohol, and keep thinking it makes you cool.


----------



## Guest

Bryjm said:


> You sound like a real winner


Thank you! i dont advocate what i do. heck its their life. if they wanna throw it away who am i to stop them from doin it? if you'd like, stop them! LOL.



Bryjm said:


> Keep preaching about your usage of drugs and alcohol, and keep thinking it makes you cool.


The day i need someone telling me if am cool or not i'll let u know but hey man Thanks anyway! 

i work hard, i party harder and how i party is my choice and am not gonna listen to some square tell me what i outta be doing or not.


----------



## Toshogu

God... I am one sexy guy!!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Zakk said:


> whats wrong with drinkin pleco?!?!?  i started smoking by the age of 12, was drinking by the age of 15 and a stoner by the age of 18! i still have all my vices!


lets hope N0z turns out just like you!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Dragonbeards said:


> Hehe, you just hit the nail on the head. I don't like people to see my legs


your legs are FINE.
i dont see any issues with your legs in that pic.


----------



## Guest

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lets hope N0z turns out just like you!


LOL i hope not! one of me is more than enough!


----------



## N0z

lol guys i dont drink often , i have friends who get drunk everynight but i dont get drunk with them because everynight is way extreme


----------



## Dragonbeards

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> your legs are FINE.
> i dont see any issues with your legs in that pic.


I'm weird like that


----------



## Toshogu

eh.. most men like seeing legs. I lament the rarity in which i see women in summer dresses. always shorts, or jeans now adays. But every once in a while you'll see a woman in a summer dress and all is right with the world.


----------



## Tallonebball

I figure Ill give you all the stages of myself: 
#1 Like 5th Birthday 
#2 10 years old with my WHite Tree Frog Springs (RIP 2008)
#3 20 Years old after Basketball Practice


----------



## Buggy

Let's remember that this is a family oriented forum and we do have young kids on here. 
Please refrain from posting pics displaying alcohol, drugs, "stoners" and nudity. 
If that is your thing, then let it be YOUR thing and don't flash it around or post comments glamourizing it. 
I know this is a public forum and you have certain rights of freedom of speech, but use curteousy for others when expressing those rights. 
When you become a parent, you will understand. Our children are exposed to the vices of this world enough from the media and at school. Let this be one place where they don't have to be exposed to it.


----------



## Ghost Knife

I am not a new member, but I figured you all should at least get to see what I look like. This is a picture of me with my daughter when was 2 days old. I have gotten rid of the beard since then, but that's about it.


----------



## Kyoberr

The first is me with my brother who died a few weeks ago...:sad: and the second is me.


----------



## Blue Cray

Bryjm said:


> You sound like a real winner, exactly the kind of role model we should have for our youth today. Keep preaching about your usage of drugs and alcohol, and keep thinking it makes you cool.


Haha I love people like this guy they always end up looking like fools thinking they're all high and mighty because they grew up in a nice area without the pressures of drugs and alchohol, life isnt easy for everyone get over yourself youre no better than the rest of us and to be fair pot isnt a drug, its an anti-depressant, pain reliever, and sometimes it makes people perform tasks better. There are more uses from it but they dont concern most people. Anyways back on topic. Zakk you look like a guy I'd get along with fine.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Blue Cray said:


> Zakk you look like a guy I'd get along with fine.


Are you serious... :lol: I didn't know you can base getting along fine with a person by their looks. :lol:


----------



## Kyoberr

Thanks, I love prayers


----------



## Bryjm

Blue Cray said:


> Haha I love people like this guy they always end up looking like fools thinking they're all high and mighty because they grew up in a nice area without the pressures of drugs and alchohol, life isnt easy for everyone get over yourself youre no better than the rest of us and to be fair pot isnt a drug, its an anti-depressant, pain reliever, and sometimes it makes people perform tasks better. There are more uses from it but they dont concern most people. Anyways back on topic. Zakk you look like a guy I'd get along with fine.


This made me laugh. You made so many assuptions that are not true. You dont know where i grew up, you dont know what my life has been about. Your assumptions are far from true. Nice try though.


----------



## Blue Cray

Well you came to a fish forum to complain about weed, everyone of your posts are in this thread. If you have a problem with peoples choices here just leave, you havent been any help to the forum anyways.


----------



## N0z

Kyoberr said:


> The first is me with my brother who died a few weeks ago...:sad: and the second is me.


Real sorry for your loss


----------



## Toshogu

Blue Cray said:


> Haha I love people like this guy they always end up looking like fools thinking they're all high and mighty because they grew up in a nice area without the pressures of drugs and alchohol, life isnt easy for everyone get over yourself youre no better than the rest of us and to be fair pot isnt a drug, its an anti-depressant, pain reliever, and sometimes it makes people perform tasks better. There are more uses from it but they dont concern most people. Anyways back on topic. Zakk you look like a guy I'd get along with fine.


Drug = "a substance other than food intended to affect the structure or function of the body" (Merriam Webster Dictionary). 
Drug = "a chemical substance used in the treatment, cure, prevention, or diagnosis of disease or used to otherwise enhance physical or mental well-being." (Dictionary.com)

Get an education before posting. 

Alchohol is also considered a drug by definition, but not treated as such. Also weed is addictive just like booze, and has many negative side effects with heavy long term use, just like booze.

I am for the legalization of Marijuana, but I'm also very informed about it.


----------



## Toshogu

Knight~Ryder said:


> Are you serious... :lol: I didn't know you can base getting along fine with a person by their looks. :lol:


I admit, I am a very shallow person. I personnally do not really interact much with people who do not meet my "minimum outward aesthetic" standard. This is especially true when it comes to the women in my life. I can say that all my good friends are also good looking people.

And even tho, most people say "oh don't judge a book by it's cover" it's really just a term ugly people came up with to make themselfs feel better. 

We are a sight based species, the first thing that strikes us is how a person looks/carries themselfs. The Second is how they sound. The Third is how they smell. Lastly is how they think.


----------



## Blue Cray

Toshogu said:


> Drug = "a substance other than food intended to affect the structure or function of the body" (Merriam Webster Dictionary).
> Drug = "a chemical substance used in the treatment, cure, prevention, or diagnosis of disease or used to otherwise enhance physical or mental well-being." (Dictionary.com)
> 
> Get an education before posting.
> 
> Alchohol is also considered a drug by definition, but not treated as such. Also weed is addictive just like booze, and has many negative side effects with heavy long term use, just like booze.
> 
> I am for the legalization of Marijuana, but I'm also very informed about it.


Dont be an ass for all you know I could be a hell of alot smarter than you and for the record weed isnt addictive in the slightest.


----------



## lohachata

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we have teenage lawyers and scientists here..i am really impressed with this site..
we can call it anything we want..not at all relative... the only thing to be concerned with....

IT IS ILLEGAL IN ALMOST EVERY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

by the way..stating here in this site to the illegal use of drugs and alchohol is a public admission of criminal activity...which can be used against you in a court of law regardless of age....
and these boards are monitored by the US fish and wildlife folks..
like the old saying goes..."tell it to the judge"


----------



## lohachata

Kyoberr..i am sorry to ear of the loss of your brother..we are not supposed to bury our babies..
my prayers and condolences go out to you and your family..your brother shall be seated at the foot of gods table with the other children who serve as gods minions...
peace and blessings young man..


----------



## Buggy

Ok, you all have been asked/warned three times by mods to knock it off with the drug topic. This thread is for posting pics not arguing the about the wrong/right/legality of your social vices or harrassing, flaming and name calling. Get back on topic or posts are going to start being deleted and private warnings issued.


----------



## Buggy

Kyoberr, you have my prayers and sympathy also in the loss of your brother. I have three sisters and I know I would be devistated if I were to lose any one of them. Try to find peace in the fact that you will always love and remember him but the pain of the loss will get better in time.


----------



## guppyart

well back to the topic of this thread figured it had been awhile since I posted a photo of my self.
she is 5,4" so sometimes its a bit awkward being 6,8" but meh easy thing to get past lol
first one is with her fish eye camera and the other was her little P&S.


----------



## Buggy

Aww, you two make a cute couple Nate. Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Kyoberr

Thanks everyone, you guys are sweet. We were best friends, so at least we have a lot of pictures with each other. And I don't know what I would do if I thought that this life was the end.


----------



## lohachata

you look a bit lonely there kiddo...don't worry...you are gonna be just fine...


----------



## Aquaman_95

Here I am


----------



## konstargirl

^ You look like someone I know. :3

Heres a picture of me on my birthday last week:


I'm so fat I know..


----------



## Osiris

Ditzy said:


> i figured... why not?! so, this is me...




You look incredibly close to someone i know, that's a good thing


----------



## CaNsA

Time for some self-whoring

*Me and my bike club in Snowdonia, Wales*









*Me look totally hard and well cool about 2hours after riding down Snowdonia*









*Me in a hat*


----------



## lohachata

geez ditzy....you are a stunner...


----------



## TheOldSalt

Serious, I'm sure.


----------



## daniel89

lohachata said:


> geez ditzy....you are a stunner...


Yup and to think I lost that huge ass basketball size diamond. Oh well there is plenty more fish in the sea that look just as good or better


----------



## lohachata

most serious ms ditz..dan has excellent taste in women..or got mighty danged lucky..or both....lol
dan..if you truly love something ; let it go..if it loves you back ; it will return..
you kids don't burn your bridges behind you..


----------



## konstargirl

@Didzy: YOur pretty.  Don't listen to what boys have to say. No offense but they are pigs. lol
@Cansa: Cool pictures, especially the first one.

Heres me and my twin on our 17th birthday at rainforest cafe


----------



## Cacatuoides

DAAAANNNNGGGG. Your smokin' Ditzy. And I would agree with you Kon all us guys can be pigs lol  To bad you screwed that up dan


----------



## konstargirl

^ I know right. What about me?? hehe.. j/k


----------



## daniel89

lohachata said:


> most serious ms ditz..dan has excellent taste in women..or got mighty danged lucky..or both....lol
> dan..if you truly love something ; let it go..if it loves you back ; it will return..
> you kids don't burn your bridges behind you..


Maybe both, but I can say this it isn't gonna return it did once but it won't happen a second time so I realize that and I moved on. It's all good she will make someone else in life happy and I hope he treats her as good as I did.

What do you mean don't burn our birdges behind us?


----------



## guppyart

I guess its been awhile, I was bored this evening so snapped a few pics.


----------



## Ditzy

nate, if you were to shave that facial poop off and get a hair cut, you would be hot stuff  

edit: because my picture was taken off... here is me.



















woot no makeup


----------



## Cacatuoides

Why did you pic get taken off, and there isn't one in that last post either.


----------



## Osiris

Here's from up hiking at top of the rock cliffs one day, was alot of fun that day.


----------



## daniel89

Ditzy said:


> nate, if you were to shave that facial poop off and get a hair cut, you would be hot stuff
> 
> edit: because my picture was taken off... here is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot no makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your still wearing the pearl ear rings i bought you


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Should I even bother getting this tanned again or forget it all together? I think it's better for the skin to not tan really...


----------



## daniel89

haha here is me even though half of you know what i look like :O

and for tallon i have a shirt on lol


----------



## konstargirl

@Knight~Ryder: I seen thoughs controllers at this local store near my place and they sell thoughs controllers like that. I miss the old game. ><

Oh and everyone else has nice pics too.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Baby Treffen is growing! 2 months here.


----------



## hXcChic22

Knight~Ryder said:


> Baby Treffen is growing! 2 months here.


Awwww what a cutie! I love babies...


----------



## Tallonebball

Haha thats one cute baby!


----------



## bmlbytes

I guess I should put a pic up. I took this for Facebook today so I guess I'll use it.


----------



## snyderguy

In the horizontal picture, I'm the one on the very left side. And in the vertical one, I'm the first one in the black uniform. And then obviously my avatar pic.


----------



## Tallonebball

A few pics of me and my Gf 
<--and my pic lol


----------



## ApplePie

BB, you look so YOUNG!! How old are you again?


----------



## COM

Hey Snyder- whats your event? My guess is 800...


----------



## bmlbytes

ApplePie said:


> BB, you look so YOUNG!! How old are you again?


The left sidebar says my age. I am 19.


----------



## ApplePie

Doesn't mean it's the truth


----------



## Tallonebball

Oh wow you do look really young for a 19 year old Bml


----------



## bmlbytes

ApplePie said:


> Doesn't mean it's the truth


But it is. I was born December of 1990. I don't lie about myself on the internet. I am not paranoid like some people.


----------



## snyderguy

COM said:


> Hey Snyder- whats your event? My guess is 800...


ya, i run 800 and mile and sometimes 400
1:55 in the 800
4:28 in the mile
50.4 in the 400


----------



## lohachata

tallone..you kids are a very handsome couple...you look great together..


----------



## bmlbytes

ApplePie said:


> Doesn't mean it's the truth












Believe me now?


----------



## Cacatuoides

I'm going to stalk and abduct you now you know.


----------



## Guest

well thats me.....

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt339/vireshfleming/Zakknew1.jpg
http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt339/vireshfleming/Image0055.jpg


----------



## ApplePie

bmlbytes said:


> Believe me now?


Nice fake! 

You just look _really_ young


----------



## Loach Lover

Hello there fellow fish lovers.


----------



## daniel89

Here is my fat self! Was going to go take a dip in the pool >.<

And i already see it tallone is gonna say no shirt again! lol


----------



## Ghost Knife

Back when my daughter was born in May of 2009.








Without the beard


----------



## Tallonebball

no shirt again..


----------



## bmlbytes

Hey he is just a Mario Lopez wannabe. Except people don't mind it as much when Mario takes off his shirt.


----------



## daniel89

Tallonebball said:


> no shirt again..


Told ya


----------



## hXcChic22

Well, I'm not exactly new, but here's a picture of me and my husband (username br00taldude for those of you that don't know) on our wedding day about a year ago. It's one of the best pictures we have of us, lol


----------



## BV77

You two look good together. I wish you many years of happiness. And of course, many broods of fish. lol


----------



## Ghost Knife

Nice looking couple chick except for that BB stuck in your nose.


----------



## hXcChic22

Haha thanks guys. There WILL be many broods of fish, lol. We're already grandparents to about 40 or so, haha. 
And hey... I like my BB


----------



## Guest

very nice pic tori


----------



## hXcChic22

Eluviet said:


> very nice pic tori


Thanks dood


----------



## Mystery snail

*My pic*

http://s900.photobucket.com/albums/ac204/Mysterysnail/?action=view&current=IMG_0598.jpg


----------



## Username in use

just some new pictures i took today of me playing in the pool with my sisters


----------



## JimW/Oscar

Here's me plus a couple of my oscar, Betelgeuse


----------



## someonefishy

Okay, here is I, "someonefishy":


----------



## Albino_101

Im not a new member, but i just changed my avatar (Look to your right)
<<<-------------------------------------------------------<<<<<<<<<<<<<

That is me using a camera tripod as a Gatling Gun.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Albino_101 said:


> Im not a new member, but i just changed my avatar (Look to your right)
> <<<-------------------------------------------------------<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> That is me using a camera tripod as a Gatling Gun.


You mean my left?


----------



## Albino_101

Sorry lol, I didnt see that!


----------



## whitemore55

Hey in my hand there are no picture which i can post. When i will collect i will post them.


----------



## pete5315

It looks like no one has posted here in a while so why not


----------



## Cory1990

We used a different thread. It's called members photos in the general area


----------



## Bumblebat

I don't even know if this is still going.


----------

